# fartkowski picture thread



## fartkowski

pictures of some of my guys


----------



## fartkowski

here is some more


----------



## regalis

That E.pachypus is beautiful :clap:


----------



## Arachnophilist

agreed the pachypus is awesome. I like your Tegenaria too.. which one is it?


----------



## fartkowski

not too sure but my wife found it at the park
wow it eats like crazy


----------



## Arachnophilist

how big is it? if its over 2" chances are good its a T.duellicsa if it is smaller in size then it may be T.agrestis.. in which case dont get bit! lol haha I have both I just catch em outside.. they are great.


----------



## fartkowski

it's about 1 1/4" 
my wife was taking pictures of wildlife and found it under some tree bark
she felt bad for ruining it's home in the dead of winter so she brought it home
it was kinda groggy at first but came around in no time
thanks for the info, i was wondering what it was
how bad are the bites?


----------



## fartkowski

here is one more


----------



## Natemass

very nice pics what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## LukaszWarsaw

nice pics


----------



## fartkowski

i'm using a nikon d200
i'm hoping to have a few more pics soon


----------



## fartkowski

some more of my guys
p meridionalis


----------



## fartkowski

l striatus


----------



## fartkowski

n chromatus


----------



## fartkowski

c fasciatum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fartkowski

l parahybana


----------



## fartkowski

a seemanni


----------



## fartkowski

brachypelma vegans


----------



## fartkowski

c fasciatum


----------



## fartkowski

brachypelma smithi


----------



## fartkowski

grammostola rosea


----------



## fartkowski

p cancerides


----------



## fartkowski

l striatus


----------



## fartkowski

c cyaneopubescens


----------



## fartkowski

h lividum
a rare sighting


----------



## fartkowski

a geniculata


----------



## TRON

Those are great pictures and very nice T´s! Congratulations!!!


----------



## fartkowski

thanks
there is still a few T's that did not want to be photographed
so i will try to get those guys soon


----------



## Natemass

very nice collection i want a lividum but im afraid id end up with a pet hole


----------



## fartkowski

yeh mine comes up like you see in the pictures maybe 2 -4 times a week
i usually see her first thing in the morning when i get home (i work nightshift)
but most of the time she is in her burrow


----------



## s7350195

*they rarly come out*

those creaters are mean little T's
you never see them, and when u fianally do your upset cuese you'v got a male...:wall:


----------



## fartkowski

here are some more pictures 
a.geniculata


----------



## fartkowski

a. seemanni


----------



## fartkowski

n. chromatus


----------



## fartkowski

c. cyaneopubescens


----------



## fartkowski

hysterocrates gigas


----------



## fartkowski

g. pulchra


----------



## fartkowski

paraphysa scrofa


----------



## fartkowski

c fasciatum


----------



## fartkowski

my x. immanis just molted a few days ago
i waiting for her to come out of her burrow and will try to get some pictures of her.


----------



## fartkowski

freshly molted b. vegans


----------



## fartkowski

n. chromatus


----------



## fartkowski

i found this guy in the parking lot at work
giant water bug - lethocerus americanus


----------



## fartkowski

my fairly calm OBT


----------



## fartkowski

here are some more pics of my guys
this is my g rosea


----------



## fartkowski

L striatus


----------



## fartkowski

my newly molted T blondi


----------



## fartkowski

my A geniculata on her way to get a drink


----------



## fartkowski

my little A atrox


----------



## fartkowski

this was sold to me as a pterinochilus meridionalis (zimbabwe grey baboon)
i was wondering if it goes by a different name or if it's just not that common of a species?
i can't find too much info on it


----------



## fartkowski

not that great pictures but this is my late M robustum


----------



## fartkowski

my small X immanis
probably my favorite type of T


----------



## william

fartkowski said:


> this was sold to me as a pterinochilus meridionalis (zimbabwe grey baboon)
> i was wondering if it goes by a different name or if it's just not that common of a species?
> i can't find too much info on it


i think it is Ceratogyrus meridonalis.


----------



## Doezsha

you  have a awesome collection and beautiful Ts


----------



## fartkowski

thanks
i'm working on getting some more pictures up soon
i will also be adding a few more next week so i'll post em as i get em


----------



## fartkowski

william said:


> i think it is Ceratogyrus meridonalis.


i was thinking that also but from the pictures i've seen the Ceratogyrus meridonalis were alot lighter in color.
i've had it for two molts and it never got that light


----------



## fartkowski

here are some better pics of my m robustum
poor guy died a a few weeks ago 
i'm hoping to get another one soon


----------



## fartkowski

my a geniculata
man this girl can eat


----------



## fartkowski

here is my p chordatus
looks like she's waving goodbye in the first pic
I love the blue on the bottom of her legs


----------



## P. Novak

haha wow, it looks like shes dancing!


----------



## fartkowski

hahahaha
I asked her to dance and she showed me her fangs 
I guess that means no


----------



## fartkowski

here ia another one of my T blondi
can't wait to see how much bigger it gets after it's next molt


----------



## fartkowski

here is my first X immanis
just started to show some color the last time it molted


----------



## fartkowski

some more pictures from T's I bought at the reptile expo

Theraphosa apophysis


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus platyomma

these guys look awsome in person


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis intermedia


----------



## fartkowski

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele incei


----------



## fartkowski

these are not T's but some cuties my wife got at the show


----------



## fartkowski

my OBT out for a stroll


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria geniculata


----------



## fartkowski

This is my male OBT that molted about 4 months ago.
Is it normal for them to lose the hair on their legs like this?
I have a female for him but she has been in premolt for a couple of months, so I am waiting on her


----------



## fartkowski

sorry here is the pic


----------



## fartkowski

Aphonopelma seemanni
she did not want to get rehoused today.
showed me a pretty convincing threat pose


----------



## fartkowski

My Nhandu chromatus sunbathing


----------



## fartkowski

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma vagans still being camera shy


----------



## fartkowski

freshly molted Brachypelma smithi


----------



## fartkowski

also freshly molted Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola aureostriata


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria atrox


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma emilia


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## fartkowski

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## fartkowski

G pulchra a couple of weeks after a molt


----------



## fartkowski

Paraphysa scrofa


----------



## fartkowski

Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma klaasi


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## LukaszWarsaw

You could give all pics in one message.

Your pics are great, I love Your N.chromatus:clap:


----------



## fartkowski

I tried to put all the pictures in one post but I want to label the different species and it won't let me do it.


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola rosea


----------



## fartkowski

Aphonopelma seemanni
this is the first time she has shown any kind of aggression at all
she was not happy


----------



## fartkowski

Nhandu chromatus


----------



## pedro041484

that n. chromatus is nicccceeeeeeeee:clap:


----------



## fartkowski

my new h gigas
one of my favorite sp
I have to fatten her up a bit


----------



## fartkowski

a few more of my little farts
Holothele sp "Norte de Santander"
these guys are cool


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus platyomma


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola aureostriata


----------



## fartkowski

Nhandu coloratovillosus


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma emilia


----------



## fartkowski

Nhandu chromatus 
last molt she had some trouble and lost 3/4 of her fangs.
She just molted a few days ago and I hope she got them back.


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## fartkowski

some more pictures of my newest T 
H gigas


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodorides striatus
this girl can eat


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria geniculata


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma vagans


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola pulchra


----------



## fartkowski

Paraphysa scrofa


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria atrox


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola aureostriata


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus platyomma


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## fartkowski

here are a few more pics.
I am playing around with different lighting so I hope they came out ok.

T.blondi


----------



## fartkowski

Paraphysa scrofa


----------



## fartkowski

Pterinochilus chordatus


----------



## fartkowski

Phormictopus cancerides


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosa apophysis


----------



## fartkowski

this was the only picture I could get of this guy.
A few minutes after it was being shy.

Ephebopus uatuman


----------



## fartkowski

I don't remember what species this was.
I usually write it down but I must have had a brain fart.


----------



## fartkowski

Aphonopelma seemanni 
The first pic is before the molt.
The rest are after.


----------



## fartkowski

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## fartkowski

Aphonopelma hentzi


----------



## fartkowski

another one pic of my bigger Xenesthis immanis
Not easy getting pictures of her, runs back to her hide as soon as there is a little bit of movement.


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria geniculata


----------



## fartkowski

This was sold to me as Lasiodorides striatus.
From the pics i've seen they seem to have stripes on the knees.
Is it possible it is a different species?
she is about 4" right now


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele sp. "Norte de Santander"


----------



## fartkowski

Hysterocrates gigas


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma vagans


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola pulchra


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus platyomma


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## fartkowski

Paraphysa scrofa


----------



## fartkowski

I think taking pictures is almost as addicting as the hobby itself.

Grammostola aureostriata


----------



## fartkowski

Nhandu coloratovillosus


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma emilia


----------



## fartkowski

Nhandu vulpinus


----------



## fartkowski

I found this guy running around at work

Ageleninae sp


----------



## fartkowski

Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola rosea


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele incei


----------



## fartkowski

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## fartkowski

This guy was sold to me as a Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi.


----------



## fartkowski

Pterinochilus chordatus


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosa blondi


----------



## tin man

nice spiders


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
I'm always trying new things with the camera.
Different lenses, lighting, stuff like that.


----------



## fartkowski

Aphonopelma hentzi


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria geniculata


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola rosea


----------



## fartkowski

Hysterocrates gigas


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma Vegans


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola pulchra


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosa apophysis


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus platyomma


----------



## P. Novak

Great pics and awesome collection of Ts! Your _H.gigas_ looks mighty _C.crawshayi _to me though..:? I could be wrong though.


----------



## chris 71

P. Novak said:


> Great pics and awesome collection of Ts! Your _H.gigas_ looks mighty _C.crawshayi _to me though..:? I could be wrong though.


thats funny i was kinda thinking the same thing


----------



## fartkowski

When I bought it I thought that as well.
I had an adult H gigas before and this one was slghtly different. Are there any other signs to look for besides color?
Boy this girl can dig, she has tunnels all over the tank. It's kinda cool watching them build.


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma klaasi


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria atrox


----------



## Doezsha

just know that your collection and your pics, I'm lovin bravo, bravo :clap:


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man
I'm still tinkering with different lighting, lenses 
I love taking pictures


----------



## fartkowski

Cithariscius crawshayi


----------



## fartkowski

I found his guy a the park.
I love the marking on some of the true spiders.


----------



## fartkowski

Freshly molted mature male Aphonopelma seemanni


----------



## fartkowski

Pterinochilus chordatus


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosa blondi


----------



## fartkowski

Homoeomma sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski

Eucratoscelus pachypus


----------



## fartkowski

Aphonopelma hentzi


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria geniculata


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma klaasi


----------



## fartkowski

A few pics of some spiders at the park.


----------



## fartkowski

Pterinochilus chordatus


----------



## fartkowski

Homoeomma sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski

Eucratoscelus pachypus


----------



## fartkowski

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## fartkowski

Some more pictures of Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## fartkowski

Homoeomma sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma vagans


----------



## fartkowski

This guy is from an egg sac that hatched from a few true spiders I found at the park.
Man these guys are tiny, about 1/4cm.
This was the first one out of the sac. You can see others still in the sac.


----------



## AlainL

Hi Chris!

Very nice pics and collection man:clap:


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola pulchra


----------



## fartkowski

Eh Alain
Thanks, 
I think I will be adding some more next weekend at the expo 
I am working on my list right now.

chris


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma emilia


----------



## Talkenlate04

What is that white mass in the left corner in the last picture of the Pulchra? :? 


She's a beauty by the way.


----------



## fartkowski

Hahahah
I noticed that too.
That's her molt mat, I had to go in and check it after I saw the picture.
I guess it came out brighter because of the flash.

chris


----------



## fartkowski

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## froggyman

whoa i think i like juv GBB better then the adult colors


----------



## fartkowski

I agree
these little guys are stunning.
GBB's are awsome from sling to adult


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola aureostriata


----------



## pinkzebra

Great photos! I especially love your GBBs. That female is an awesome spider. 

Jen


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks  
She is very well behaved during picture time, and rewarded with a cricket.

chris


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## fartkowski

Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## fartkowski

My baby G rosea


----------



## fartkowski

Euathlus vulpinus


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola rosea


----------



## fartkowski

Homoeomma sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosa blondi


----------



## fartkowski

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria geniculata


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## fartkowski

Nhandu chromatus


----------



## TarantulaLV

Great Pics!! :clap:


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot


----------



## Tunedbeat

Nice collection and photos.


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
I just added a bunch more T's to the collection, I hope to get some more pics up soon.


----------



## fartkowski

my little Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## fartkowski

Phormictopus cancerides


----------



## fartkowski

A few more of my Phormictopus cancerides


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma vagans


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola pulchra


----------



## fartkowski

I went to feed my rosea this morning and couldn't resist taking pictures.
She did pose for me after all.
Can you spot the real T?

Is this what a Tarantula yoga class would be like?


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis intermedia


----------



## Truff135

fartkowski said:


> I went to feed my rosea this morning and couldn't resist taking pictures.
> She did pose for me after all.
> Can you spot the real T?
> 
> Is this what a Tarantula yoga class would be like?


Somehow, even as vicious as she's trying to be, she still looks cute.  It's like a puppy growling at you, just too cute to be scary.


----------



## fartkowski

Hahahah
That's why I couldn't resist taking the pictures.
I think all threat poses are adorable


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosa apophysis


----------



## pinkzebra

Ha I think your rosie and her friend are very cute in their yoga class!!

Jen


----------



## fartkowski

Hahahah thanks
I've worked the threat pose into my own routine.
Great for he abs.


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus platyomma


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosa blondi


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma klaasi


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma emilia


----------



## fartkowski

Nhandu coloratovillosus


----------



## fartkowski

I tried a few new things with the camera and lighting.

Pterinochilus chordatus


----------



## fartkowski

Homoeomma sp "blue"


----------



## UrbanJungles

The little hearts make the picture much better...lol
Nice shots!


----------



## fartkowski

That's what sold me on that text


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosa blondi


----------



## fartkowski

Eucratoscelus pachypus


----------



## fartkowski

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## fartkowski

A few more of Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens.
This girl has to be one of my favorte subjects


----------



## fartkowski

Aphonopelma hentzi


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria geniculata


----------



## Truff135

fartkowski said:


> Acanthoscurria geniculata


I love that waterdish!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks. 
I love it too. I stole it from my mom . I think it's a small candle holder.
I have to ask her where she got it from.


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis about a week before a molt


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola rosea


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## Truff135

Does your g.rosea from post #246 still have a shiny carapace?  I mean, to most the color would look "dull" but it almost looks like her carapace is silver!  It's very pretty, and different than the typical pinks and browns.


----------



## fartkowski

Her carapace is not really shiny. It hasn't molted for the two years it's been in my care so I wonder if that's why it's that way.
I think it's one of the prittiest rosies I've seen 
It was my first T


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma vagans


----------



## fartkowski

Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## fartkowski

G pulchra


----------



## pinkzebra

What beautiful Ts you have! And great pics. I love the hearts in the names, very cute!

Jen


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks for the comments Jen.
The hearts are what sold me on that lettering.


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus platyomma


----------



## fartkowski

X. immanis


----------



## tikichick

Very nice! They look great!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot 
I think I might take a few more pictures this weekend.


----------



## fartkowski

Phormictopus cancerides


----------



## clearlysaid

Your pics are gorgeous.  Great quality and awesome animals.

Random question... what font do you use when labeling the photos?  I like it and can't say I've ever seen it before.


----------



## fartkowski

clearlysaid said:


> Your pics are gorgeous.  Great quality and awesome animals.
> 
> Random question... what font do you use when labeling the photos?  I like it and can't say I've ever seen it before.


Hi
Thank you very much for the kind words 

The font I am using is called fiolex girls, I use it thru photoshop.


----------



## fartkowski

Paraphysa scrofa


----------



## seanbond

great selection of t's!


----------



## fartkowski

I have a whole bunch more that I haven't got pictures of yet.


----------



## fartkowski

Nhandu coloratovillosus


----------



## seanbond

what kind of cam r u using?? show more!


----------



## fartkowski

I am using a Nikon d200. I am still very new to it.


----------



## fartkowski

My little Brachypelma emilia


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele incei


----------



## jbrd

Nice Holothele you have there. We are just getting into this SP.


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks.
You will not be dissapointed with these guys.
One of my favorites to observe.
They have lots of personality.


----------



## seanbond

nice greenish gold colors!


----------



## fartkowski

They are even better looking in person.


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola aureostriata


----------



## fartkowski

Pterinochilus chordatus


----------



## fartkowski

Homoeomma sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola rosea


----------



## verry_sweet

Great T’s you have. Have fun with your N. colortravillosus (?) mine is the sweetest T I own :liar:   and your chordatus is beautiful I should think about getting one of those.


----------



## fartkowski

Yeh my Nhandu coloratovillosus is very calm 
It's only about 1 1/2" and already it is very spaztic.
The P chordatus pictures were takin right after a molt.  
I have two of them and they do have an attitude, but I still love them


----------



## fartkowski

Yeh my N. colortravillosus is very calm 
It's only about 1 1/2" and already it's a spaz.
Those P chordatus pictures were takin right after a molt.
I have two of them, and they both have pretty good attitudes.


----------



## seanbond

nice n bright looking collec!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks.
I still like tinkering with the lighting.


----------



## fartkowski

Aphonopelma hentzi


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria geniculata


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola rosea


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## fartkowski

Mature male Nhandu chromatus.
Sent off on a breeding loan


----------



## seanbond

ive noticed in your collec that you like furry t's....new worlders..nice pix


----------



## fartkowski

Hahahahah, I know.
I have a bunch of old world T's but they are harder to get pictures of 
I will get then tho, I'm on a mission.


----------



## von_z

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## fartkowski

Thank you very much


----------



## fartkowski

Mature male Holothele "Norte de Santander"


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma vegans


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosa apophysis


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> Theraphosa apophysis


That's a very nice pic Chris:clap: 

Any pics of your pokies coming soon?


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks Alain 
I have a few pics of the pokies, I'm not too sure yet how they came out.
I think this weekend I'll have to have a pokieshoot


----------



## pinkzebra

Your pics are great, fartkowski. Among my favorite of anyone on here. Nice job. Beautiful Ts. :clap: 

Jen


----------



## fartkowski

Thank you very much Jen 
I really love taking pictures. I am waiting for a few species to get a bit older and start getting some colors.


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodorides striatus


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele "Norte de Santander"


----------



## fartkowski

Euathlus truculentus (as sold in the pet trade)


----------



## fartkowski

One more E truculentus.


----------



## fartkowski

My little Lasiodora parahybana.


----------



## fartkowski

Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele incei


----------



## Apophis

Nice pictures Chris!  
Just too many itchy spiders for my liking...


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks Sietse.
I hope to one day get my pictures as good as yours.
Your thread is one of my favorites.
I have a bunch of old worlders as well but they are harder to get pics of. 
I will get them tho


----------



## fartkowski

Citharischius crawshayi


----------



## seanbond

your collect is ridikulous! great thread!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot


----------



## fartkowski

A couple of pictures of my cute little Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens.


----------



## T Frank

Awesome pictures of a great collection. Keep them coming.


----------



## fartkowski

Thank you for the kind words 
I am always adding to my collection so there will always be more pictures.


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> A couple of pictures of my cute little Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens.


Man, I love that pic:clap:


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks Alain 
These guys are alot of fun to watch eat.


----------



## fartkowski

My little Grammostola rosea.


----------



## fartkowski

Euathlus vulpinus


----------



## fartkowski

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## fartkowski

Haplopelma lividum


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosa blondi


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## fartkowski

Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## Rochelle

Great pics! I love the little P. ornata ... the carapace looks very girlie!


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> Poecilotheria ornata


Chris,

Finally, a non hairy tarantula 

She's beautiful, and with these colors I bet you 5$ that's a female.


----------



## fartkowski

Rochelle said:


> Great pics! I love the little P. ornata ... the carapace looks very girlie!



Thanks 
This was my first pokie. Now I want them all


----------



## fartkowski

carpetpython said:


> Chris,
> 
> Finally, a non hairy tarantula
> 
> She's beautiful, and with these colors I bet you 5$ that's a female.


Thanks Alain.
I finally had some time to get pics of my non hairys 
I hope it's female


----------



## fartkowski

Nhandu chromatus


----------



## fartkowski

Poecilotheria subfusca


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> Poecilotheria subfusca


Hi Chris,

Nice pokie again:clap: 

It look like a lcf and it could be good for future breeding project since I have 2 of those also


----------



## fartkowski

Not a tarantula but I love this guy just the same


----------



## fartkowski

carpetpython said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Nice pokie again:clap:
> 
> It look like a lcf and it could be good for future breeding project since I have 2 of those also


Thanks again Alain.
It's good to know you have 2 of them 
How big are yours?
Mine is about 2" right now


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> Thanks again Alain.
> It's good to know you have 2 of them
> How big are yours?
> Mine is about 2" right now


Chris,

Mine are about 4" and hopefully will reach their full size, or almost, by the end of the year.


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## seanbond

one of my fav threads! you always have something else.


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man 
I will have a few more species up soon.


----------



## fartkowski

Not the best pictures but the only ones I got of my late Megaphobema robustum.


----------



## fartkowski

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma"


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele incei


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma emilia


----------



## fartkowski

Can't wait til this guy grows up 

Poecilotheria metallica


----------



## seanbond

nice subfusca, you and carpet both have me considering gettn this sp..


----------



## fartkowski

You really should get one 
These guys are awsome. Mine is just a little guy right now. I can't wait till it grows up.


----------



## seanbond

might be next order. happy e-day!


----------



## fartkowski

That's awsome.
I look forward to seeing the pictures


----------



## fartkowski

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## fartkowski

Avicularia versicolor


----------



## Anastasia

Chris,
I absolutely enjoy your pictures
and yes, one you get one Poecilotheria
you will have em all  
its just what happeneds


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks Anastasia 
I was worried about pokie's at first but man I can't stop now.


----------



## fartkowski

Phormictopus cancerides


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosa blondi


----------



## fartkowski

Mature male Acanthoscurria geniculata


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma"
freshly molted


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## syndicate

nice shots!


----------



## fartkowski

syndicate said:


> nice shots!


Thanks alot


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma klaasi


----------



## fartkowski

Citharischius crawshayi


----------



## seanbond

by the time that thing matures they will be campaigning for the next president.
good pix as always.


----------



## fartkowski

seanbond said:


> by the time that thing matures they will be campaigning for the next president.
> good pix as always.


Hahahah if I'm lucky


----------



## opticle

hey there Chris,
i love your pic thread because it never takes long for your pics to load and such good quality.although this has nothing to do with anything  i personally like pet holes i don't know why its just a cool feeling seeing your T every once and awhile.although sometimes its better to have a T more active 

you take excellent care of your T's so well done!


----------



## fartkowski

Thank you very much for the kind words 
Yeh I know what you mean about pet holes, I get giddy when ever one of mine decides to come out. Especially when it stays out long enough for a picture


----------



## Lorgakor

That's a nice looking _T. blondi_, the colouring is really interesting. Really nice pics!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks Laura.
Of all my T's, my blondi goes thru the most color changes.


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma emilia


----------



## seanbond

one kind of cam you using??


----------



## fartkowski

I use a nikon d200.
I have to get a better lens tho
The one I have is not too good.


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma"


----------



## Tunedbeat

fartkowski said:


> I use a nikon d200.
> I have to get a better lens tho
> The one I have is not too good.


But it looks like it can still get the job done right.  
Great photos!


----------



## fartkowski

Tunedbeat said:


> But it looks like it can still get the job done right.
> Great photos!


Thanks alot 
I am always looking for ways to improve


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## fartkowski

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## fartkowski

Not too sure what this guy is but they are pretty cool.
I found him at a park nearby.


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria geniculata


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma vagans


----------



## fartkowski

She dosn't have 8 legs, but I love her just the same.
This is our baby Mishu


----------



## fartkowski

A couple of other non 8 leggers


----------



## fartkowski

Pterinochilus chordatus


----------



## †-MarK-†

P.chordatus .. she is beautiful ! I can't wait to get my female tomorrow .


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks  
You'll love these guys. I have two, one is like an angel, the other one has one of the worst attitudes of all my T's.


----------



## fartkowski

Aphonopelma hentzi


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscuria geniculata mature male


----------



## fartkowski

Aphonopelma hentzi


----------



## fartkowski

Homoeomma sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski

Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## fartkowski

We just started to get into scorpions.
Pandinus Imperator


----------



## fartkowski

Paraphysa scrofa


----------



## seanbond

keep it up! always something else in you collect i c..


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man.
I'm getting some new photo equiptment soon so I 'll try to get even more species


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodorides striatus


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis intermedia


----------



## PALAMO

nice pics,and nice collection !


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> She dosn't have 8 legs, but I love her just the same.
> This is our baby Mishu


Hi Chris,

your dog is Very cute:clap: 

very nice spiders also


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks Alain 
She is very playful, but sucky too


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma klaasi


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscuria atrox


----------



## fartkowski

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## opticle

WOW! this last spider (not even gonna bother with the name) has an amazing carapace! really really really really really good pics Chris! :drool:


----------



## seanbond

some of the worst pix iv EVER seen as usual..... 

nice dog im actually getting a akita pup here after vacation, havent had a dog in yrs, Xcited!


----------



## fartkowski

opticle said:


> WOW! this last spider (not even gonna bother with the name) has an amazing carapace! really really really really really good pics Chris! :drool:


Thanks alot 
I know how to spell most scientific names wthout looking them up.
Pretty sad eh


----------



## fartkowski

seanbond said:


> some of the worst pix iv EVER seen as usual.....
> 
> nice dog im actually getting a akita pup here after vacation, havent had a dog in yrs, Xcited!


Hahahah
Thanks 
Make sure you get some pics of your new puppy when you get it


----------



## fartkowski

Ornithoctoninae sp "Borneo"


----------



## opticle

hey Chris, nah your alright mate its like anything, if you practice at it long enough, you'll get the hang of it :clap: 

keep them beasts coming Chrissy!!!


----------



## fartkowski

I just got a new lens , so I am gonna try to get a bunch more pictures


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele incei


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma vagans


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola rosea


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola pulchra


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## fartkowski

Phormictopus cancerides


----------



## fartkowski

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## fartkowski

Megaphobema robustum


----------



## jinx

Thanks for posting all of those great photos. The T's were an enjoyment to look at!!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola acteon


----------



## pinkzebra

Wow Chris, you have great collection! Your photos are awesome! Do you know how many Ts you have? 

Mishu is to die for, btw!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks Jen 
I haven't counted in a while but I'm pretty sure it around the 200 mark.
I think I have to count them now


----------



## fartkowski

Cyclosternum sp. "Machalla"


----------



## fartkowski

Metriopelma zebratum


----------



## fartkowski

Ornithoctoninae sp "Borneo"


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosa blondi


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola pulchra


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## fartkowski

Hemiercus sp. "Venezuela"


----------



## fartkowski

My baby Monocentropus balfouri. Can't wait till it shows some color.


----------



## fartkowski

Eucratoscelus pachypus


----------



## seanbond

as always.....:clap:


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot man


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodorides striatus


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## fartkowski

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele incei


----------



## fartkowski

Nhandu coloratovillosus


----------



## fartkowski

Nhandu vulpinus


----------



## fartkowski

Poecilotheria formosa


----------



## fartkowski

Poecilotheria rufliata


----------



## fartkowski

Psalmopoeus irminia


----------



## seanbond

its a toss up between you in carpet for the best thread!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man 
There are a few threads on here that are awsome.


----------



## fartkowski

Poecilotheria subfusca


----------



## Grimm00

Nice collection of T's.  And great pics.  :clap:


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele sp. "Carabobo"


----------



## fartkowski

Metriopelma zebratum


----------



## fartkowski

Avicularia avicularia


----------



## fartkowski

Cyriocosmus perezmilesi


----------



## fartkowski

Euathlus vulpinus


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosidae sp. II "Costa Rica"


----------



## tarcan

fartkowski said:


> Theraphosidae sp. II "Costa Rica"


Wow, I did not know this species actually had the hability to grow! lol, nice to see them getting some size... somewhere else then at my place... maybe I should start feeding mine a little more!

Nice pics

Martin


----------



## fartkowski

Hahahahaha
It's about 1" right now.
The funny thing is, I don't really feed that much either.
Maybe once a week.
This guy is quickly becoming one of my favorites.
They have lots of peronality


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola acteon


----------



## fartkowski

Not a T but I can't resist her sucky face

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarascorpionman

AWESOME really like your l. para getting 4 today and a random freebie hope to use em in an exhibit soon


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks 
L parahybana's make great display T's but are not that handleable.


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma vagans


----------



## TarantulaLV

I agree the nose on that beast is very cute indeed!! When is her next molt?  




fartkowski said:


> Not a T but I can't resist her sucky face


----------



## fartkowski

I'm waiting for her butt to turn dark. 
I don't think she will ever stop eating tho


----------



## fartkowski

Paraphysa scrofa


----------



## fartkowski

Cyclosternum sp. "Machalla"


----------



## seanbond

always great to check on your thread!


----------



## onion

Awesome pictures , awesome spiders !
respect man !


----------



## Stamper

Nice pictures as always:worship: 

Im getting a Paraphysa scrofa in this week and its nice to see what its gonna look like soon


----------



## fartkowski

seanbond said:


> always great to check on your thread!


Thanks Sean
Can't wait till you get some pics up


----------



## fartkowski

onion said:


> Awesome pictures , awesome spiders !
> respect man !


Thanks man.
I am gonna try to get a few more up soon.


----------



## fartkowski

Stamper said:


> Nice pictures as always:worship:
> 
> Im getting a Paraphysa scrofa in this week and its nice to see what its gonna look like soon


Thanks alot 
You won't be dissapointed with your P scrofa. How big is the one your getting?
Make sure you post some pics


----------



## fartkowski

Metrioelma zebratum


----------



## AlainL

Great pics Chris:clap: 

I love your C.sp"Machalla"


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks Alain.
They look even better in person


----------



## seanbond

you getting anything new???


----------



## fartkowski

Hey Sean.
I got tons of new stuff. Now it's just a matter of getting pictures of them. Some of them are still slings and are hardly showing any color. 
I am gonna be doing a bunch of rehousing in the next few days so I should have a bunch more soon 
I will update my profile with all the new species I have as well soon


----------



## fartkowski

Thrixopelma ockerti


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus fortis


----------



## fartkowski

Some more pictures of these guys


----------



## AlainL

These are very cute, they are keeping their bum in the air just like Xenesthis and Monocentropus, very intimidating 

Nice pics Chris:clap:

I was talking about the T.ockerti


----------



## fartkowski

carpetpython said:


> These are very cute, they are keeping their bum in the air just like Xenesthis and Monocentropus, very intimidating
> 
> Nice pics Chris:clap:
> 
> I was talking about the T.ockerti


Haahahaha
I know, I love these guys. As soon as I open the deli cup, it's butt shoots in the air


----------



## Stamper

fartkowski said:


> Thanks alot
> You won't be dissapointed with your P scrofa. How big is the one your getting?
> Make sure you post some pics


Mine is about a fourth of an inch so REALLY tiny right now, but cute


----------



## fartkowski

Wow, that is small.
Your right they are very cute when they are that tiny


----------



## seanbond

got the day off so im just going through my back log of pix n throwing em in.
whatcha up to today?


----------



## fartkowski

I'm on vacation 
I have to do a bunch of feeding, rehousing, stuff like that.
I am gonna get a whole bunch of new pictures as well. I hope the guys are going to cooperate with me 
Later on I might watch some summer league basketball.


----------



## seanbond

yeah im excited for the next season horrible ending for my lakers but we had a great run.. im in a league as well we lost in the semi finals so our draft is this sun looking forward to starting in 2-3 weeks.. in the meantime i can focus on my t's again..i need to get supplies to rehouse and i want some new stuff...how long does it normally take a female to drop a sac?? time range?? i bred my minax in dec so i guess she aint dropping..havent seen her in months but when i look in there with the flashlight i dont think she has a sac..bred my haihanum in feb, she ate the male and she hasnt been out in a while, first time breeding..


----------



## fartkowski

I have never bred any T's yet, so I'm not too sure.
I really want to tho.

I am looking forward to hockey season as well. 
Are you a hockey fan?


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma klaasi


----------



## fartkowski

Homoeomma sp "blue"


----------



## seanbond

sup fartkowski!
Pamphobeteus is prolly my next genus to get into, how do you like yours?
you got any big ones?


----------



## fartkowski

All mine are around the 4" mark.
So they are just little guys 
I am looking into getting a few more. They are fun to watch when feeding.
You ever think of getting any Xenesthis spp? Those guys are my favorites


----------



## pato_chacoana

Nice pics and colors   Pamphos and Xenesthis :drool: , you can't never have to many!!! Which Pampho is you favorite Chris?

pato


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks Pato.
Right now I really like my P sp"Platyomma".
But I REALLY want a P ultramarinus 
I just got a little Xenesthis sp "blue"


----------



## pato_chacoana

*Congrats!*

Congrats on the new sling and I hope you get a female!   those are very beautiful as all Xenesthis! Some day I'll get one, I guess the price will not get lower any time soon. Maybe I'll get a sexed female  I'm very happy with my Xenesthis immanis slings, can't wait for them to grow! I love that genus, and Pampho and Megaphobema are very interesting as well.
Oh well, the wishlist is always never ending!! hehe  I must say, I crossed several out this year  Sooo addictive!!!

Pato.


----------



## fartkowski

I know 
When I started my wishlist was huge. Now I have just over 300 and my wishlist is still huge. 
Even tho I have about 100 different species, I want soooo many more


----------



## fartkowski

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## seanbond

Shes looking very photogenic!


----------



## fartkowski

This girl loves getting her picture taken 
I hit the cage by accedent a few times and she was still striking a pose 
One of my favorite subjects.


----------



## fartkowski

Cyriocosmus elegans


----------



## fartkowski

Some more Cyriocosmus elegans.


----------



## seanbond

Cyriocosmus elegans
Great representation of this sp!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks Sean.
I love these guys.
I just got a few more of them


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## seanbond

espn classics of the t world---brachypelma smithi


----------



## fartkowski

I will never get tired of B smithi


----------



## fartkowski

Haplopelma albostriatum


----------



## seanbond

luv that haplo buddy!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks.
It's not mine, but I do have a sling 
It will look like that in about a year or so


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola grossa


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria geniculata


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola aureostriata


----------



## Luke Anthony

I've looked at this thread twice now and the photo's are brilliante,great work mate


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks Luke


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma klaasi


----------



## fartkowski

Another Brachypelma klaasi


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma auratum


----------



## fartkowski

Metriopelma zebratum


----------



## seanbond

that klassi is gonna be sweet!


----------



## fartkowski

I hope so 
Its about 3.5" right now.


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## seanbond

you gotta alot more brachys than anything else..is that you genus?


----------



## fartkowski

I do like the brachys 
Actually I have more species of Poecilotheria right now but most of them are too small to get a good picture of.
Brachys are a close seconed tho. They are just so easy to get pictures of


----------



## fartkowski

Hey Sean here's another brachy for ya 
Brachypelma auratum


----------



## Skullptor

Fartowski- Your picture thread in part of my morning routine. I have a coffee and come to see what you and a few other have posted. Thanks for making my morning! :clap:


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot 
I like looking at picture threads as well while I'm having my coffee


----------



## Anastasia

forensics said:


> Fartowski- Your picture thread in part of my morning routine. I have a coffee and come to see what you and a few other have posted. Thanks for making my morning! :clap:





fartkowski said:


> Thanks alot
> I like looking at picture threads as well while I'm having my coffee


Me 3, Am havin coffe now, 
Chris, your pictures are so pretty


----------



## fartkowski

Thank you Anastasia


----------



## Tarantula_man94

you have alot of Ts. not 2 mention that they are gorgeous.


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man. 
I have many more I want to get pictures of but they are still to small.


----------



## seanbond

the great brachy bunch!


----------



## fartkowski

Hahahaha.
They always pose so nicely for me.


----------



## fartkowski

Some more brachys 

Brachypelma boehmei


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## seanbond

nice mexicans fartkowski!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks Sean


----------



## fartkowski

Finally a non brachy 
Grammostola aureostriata


----------



## x-fan

wow 
I hope mine will be one day as pretty as this one


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man


----------



## fartkowski

Nhandu coloratovillosus


----------



## fartkowski

Megaphobema robustum


----------



## seanbond

that robustum is nice fartkowski..


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks Sean 
I always like snapping a few pictures whenever she is out.


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma boehmei


----------



## fartkowski

I found this guy at the park and he agreed to pose for some pictures


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria geniculata mature male.


----------



## seanbond

i remember being big into turtles when i was like 9-12 yr old..specially baby turtles cus there soo cute..i had alligator snapping turtles, red ear sliders, stink pots, soft shells....those were the days..nice pix.


----------



## fartkowski

seanbond said:


> i remember being big into turtles when i was like 9-12 yr old..specially baby turtles cus there soo cute..i had alligator snapping turtles, red ear sliders, stink pots, soft shells....those were the days..nice pix.


I was considering getting one but I already have a bunch of stuff to take care of 
You never know


----------



## Lick496

Great looking T's.....


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot


----------



## fartkowski

Aphonopelma hentzi


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## seanbond

that xeneth is putting on some size i c..


----------



## fartkowski

Yes she is growing nicely 
She's about 5 1/2" now. 
I love this species.


----------



## fartkowski

Some more Xenisthis immanis.


----------



## fartkowski

Some more of Xenesthis immanis.


----------



## fartkowski

Haplopelma lividum


----------



## PsychoSpider

The pink on that immanis is just simply amazing.


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks 
I love watching her. She is always out


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosa apophysis


----------



## seanbond

this is my fav of our collect. what size is it? have you sexed it??


----------



## fartkowski

Hey Sean.
He is about 5" right now. I sexed it last molt as a male. 
I'm hoping to send him out when the time comes


----------



## fartkowski

Paraphysa scrofa


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis intermedia


----------



## fartkowski

Some more Xenesthis intermedia.


----------



## seanbond

your new name is x-man you keep it up buddy..


----------



## fartkowski

Hahahaha, that's pretty good 
It really is a cool species.


----------



## fartkowski

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis


----------



## fartkowski

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## fartkowski

Euathlus truculentus


----------



## fartkowski

Not the best pic, but it was being shy 
Poecilotheria metallica


----------



## fartkowski

Cyclosternum sp "Mechalla"


----------



## fartkowski

My little Xenesthis sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski

Pterinochilus chordatus


----------



## fartkowski

Haplopelma lividum


----------



## fartkowski

This is the only shot I could get before she shot back down to her burrow.
Haplopelma schmidti


----------



## fartkowski

I saw this guy flying around.
I thought he was pretty neat


----------



## fartkowski

Ok back to T's

Haplopelma albostriatum


----------



## jonnysebachi

The fly brings back memories of the movie.  ;P   What is with all the hearts in the names though?


----------



## fartkowski

It shows my love for T's


----------



## fartkowski

Pterinochilus lugardi


----------



## fartkowski

Finally I found a couple of these guys 

Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## syndicate

great pics Chris!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man 
I'm trying to get a few more of my C marshalli's


----------



## Pawelnek

Nice pics !


----------



## Anastasia

Euathlus truculentus start getting colors
nice pictures


----------



## fartkowski

Pawelnek said:


> Nice pics !


Thanks alot


----------



## fartkowski

Anastasia said:


> Euathlus truculentus start getting colors
> nice pictures


I can't wait for this guy to get bigger


----------



## fartkowski

Some more C marshalli.


----------



## pato_chacoana

Hi Chris, stunning C. marshalli you got there!! very nice pics  

pato-


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks Pato 
Bout time I get one


----------



## fartkowski

Ephebopus cyanognathus


----------



## fartkowski

Lampropelma violaceopes


----------



## fartkowski

Some more Lampropelma violaceopes
Anyone wanna take a stab at sexing it?


----------



## varucu

looks male Chris. hope i'm wrong


----------



## fartkowski

Yeah, that's what I was thinking. I'm not too good at sexing ventraly, so I figured I would ask opinions.


----------



## fartkowski

Ornithoctoninae sp "Borneo"


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola acteon


----------



## fartkowski

Hemiercus sp. "Venezuela"


----------



## fartkowski

Selenocosmia crassipes


----------



## fartkowski

Nhandu vulpinis


----------



## fartkowski

Metriopelma zebratum


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosidae sp. "Peru"


----------



## J.huff23

You have some truly amazing Ts...


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man


----------



## fartkowski

Haplopelma lividum


----------



## fartkowski

Nhandu coloratovillosus


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski

Monocentropus balfouri


----------



## olablane

YOU HAVE THE MOST AMAZING T,S!!!!! Also gorgeous pics!!!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot


----------



## calum

more great Pics. nice!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man


----------



## fartkowski

Aphonopelma seemanni


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

fartkowski said:


> Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


awesome shots, I love observing my gbb so sweet lookin.


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot 
I love these little guys as well


----------



## fartkowski

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## fartkowski

Cithariscius crawshayi


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele incei


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

that a. seemanni is really pretty, im gonna have to look into these  

ohh yeah and great incei shots as well, i still need to get my hands on some of these!


----------



## fartkowski

You should get an H incei 
You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Boanerges

Is that a Blue Phase Aphonopelma seemanni? That one is nice looking? Does it stay out in the open or burrow?


----------



## fartkowski

I'm guessing it's a blue phase. I bought it as just an A seemani.
It's still only about 1 1/2" so we will see as it gets bigger if it keeps the blue color.


----------



## Thompson08

Very nice pictures! What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot 
I'm using a Nikon D200.
I am going to be trying different lighting techniques soon 
Hopefully it works.


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma klaasi


----------



## fartkowski

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis


----------



## fartkowski

Phormictopus cancerides


----------



## Thompson08

You have awesome pictures! What lense do you use??


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks.
I use a Nikkor 105mm VR


----------



## fartkowski

I just got a new computer and can't find my Photoshop CS2 program. I heard CS2 doesn't work too well with Vista anyways. I plan on getting Photoshop 
CS3 in the future, but in the meantime does anyone have any suggestions on a good photo editing program?
Right now I have to use the windows one. Can't really do too much with it tho.
Any ideas will greatly be appreciated


----------



## Thompson08

Have you  ever tried capture Nx2? It comes with the nikon, I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## fartkowski

I haven't tried that program yet. I may have to give it a shot.
thanks
I am looking for something similar to photoshop.


----------



## fartkowski

Phormictopus cancerides


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola Aureostriata


----------



## Thompson08

fartkowski said:


> Ornithoctonus aureotibialis


Very classy looking tarantula


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks 
It's hard to get all of this species good sides


----------



## Ice Cold Milk

fartkowski said:


> Thanks
> It's hard to get all of this species good sides


True!! - i just did O. aureotibialis - i have about 99 horrible shots, and 1 "semi-ok" shot, which i was still considering not even posting, but did anyway!  They're tough to shoot (they don't pose well, and the coloration's difficult to capture!)

-=ICM=-


----------



## fartkowski

Your right. I have yet to get a really good shot of these guys.
I have a bunch that are ok but, very difficult to get.


----------



## fartkowski

One of my favorite species


----------



## opticle

great pictures Fartkowski, must be exciting owning all them tarantulas


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks 
Yeah I love having these guys. I have a bunch more different ones that are still small. Once they grow a bit I will get their picture


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

Lampropelma sp "Borneo"


----------



## fartkowski

Orphnaecus sp. sipalay


----------



## calum

sweet species. never even heard of such a genus.


----------



## Koh_

nice pics and nice spiders chris!
did you get the Lampropelma sp "Borneo" from tcanada?  
well, you just made me want it more ..haha. it's so nice spider.


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks 
Yes I did get it from Tarantula Canada.
Very cool species


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma boehmei


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## fartkowski

Aphonopelma hentzi


----------



## fartkowski

Tried some different lighting setups 
Hysterocrates sp "gigas"


----------



## eos

What a great picture thread. Nice Ts!!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot


----------



## fartkowski

Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## fartkowski

Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## fartkowski

Some more Ceratogyrus marshalli 
One of my favorite species


----------



## Mako16

that is one gorgeous girl  I really need to get one of these asap


----------



## fartkowski

She was in a very photogenic mood during the shoot 
I gave her a cricket and she calmed right down. Before that she was hissing like crazy


----------



## fartkowski

Maraca horrida


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## calum

Ohhhh I need to get myself one of those...


----------



## fartkowski

You should 
You won't be disappointed. Just make sure you get some pics


----------



## _Lange

fartkowski said:


> I just got a new computer and can't find my Photoshop CS2 program. I heard CS2 doesn't work too well with Vista anyways. I plan on getting Photoshop
> CS3 in the future, but in the meantime does anyone have any suggestions on a good photo editing program?
> Right now I have to use the windows one. Can't really do too much with it tho.
> Any ideas will greatly be appreciated


A really good photo editor is Picasa 3!! and its free!!!  tell me what you think fartkowski.


----------



## fartkowski

Cool thanks.
I'm gonna look into it


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola rosea


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodorides striatus


----------



## fartkowski

Maraca horrida


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria geniculata


----------



## fartkowski

Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola pulchra


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski

Maraca horrida


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria atrox


----------



## fartkowski

Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele incei


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Pretty good shots for a Canuck!  
I dig the A.atrox, it's flippin' awesome!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks EH 
Hahahaahaha
The frekin A atrox has been in pre molt forever. 
It's still just a little guy


----------



## fartkowski

Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## Draiman

fartkowski said:


> Xenesthis immanis


Great shot , but those urticating hairs look scary!


----------



## fartkowski

Actually this girl doesn't kick those at all.
Definitely the calmest of all  Xenesthis sp I have.


----------



## fartkowski

Maraca horrida


----------



## fartkowski

Hysterocrates sp "gigas"


----------



## fartkowski

Nhandu coloratovillosus


----------



## fartkowski

Homoeomma sp. "blue"


----------



## fartkowski

I really can't wait till this grows up a bit 

Brachypelma emilia


----------



## Koh_

haha ., chris. yeah i know how you feel. but at least your emilla's started showing the colors. mine ? no! 
anyway nice spiders.! 
btw, im wondering if you only keep small slings ...? i feel like i always see small slings mostly from your collections.:?


----------



## fartkowski

Hi
Most of my collection is either slings or juvies.
That's why alot of the species I keep are not pictured.  I can't wait till some of them show some color


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma vagans


----------



## fartkowski

Let me know what you guys think of the new lighting set up.
Did the pics come out ok?
I've been playing around with it recently.
Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosidae sp. "Peru"


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola pulchra


----------



## fartkowski

Eucratoscelus pachypus


----------



## fartkowski

Hemiercus sp. "Venezuela"


----------



## codykrr

love the pics.....nice camera work. also what program do you use to put the boxes and the names on with...i like it


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot 

Some of the earlier pics I used Photoshop CS2.
For the more recent ones I use Photoshop Elements 7.


----------



## fartkowski

Nhandu coloratovillosus


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## fartkowski

I really love this species 

Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola pulchra


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski

Ephebopus murinus


----------



## fartkowski

Maraca horrida


----------



## fartkowski

Euathlus truculentus


----------



## Agent Jones

fartkowski said:


> Xenesthis immanis


I think I need one of these :drool: Your pics are great, keep em coming


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot 
You really should get one. You will not be disappointed.
Xenesthis has always been one of my favorite species.


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele incei


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele incei


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola rosea


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola pulchra


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria geniculata mature male.


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma vagans


----------



## fartkowski

Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## seanbond

wasup chris!!

you still got the touch for the shots!
im posting some new additions and pix this weekend bro.


----------



## fartkowski

Eh man
It's good to have you back 
I'm looking forward to those pictures


----------



## fartkowski

Maraca horrida


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## fartkowski

Ephebopus murinus


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## seanbond

nice e. murinus


----------



## blix

What camera are you using? Your pictures are mint!:worship:


----------



## fartkowski

seanbond said:


> nice e. murinus


Thanks
She was being nice and letting me take her picture


----------



## fartkowski

blix said:


> What camera are you using? Your pictures are mint!:worship:


Thanks alot 
I use a Nikon D200.


----------



## fartkowski

Homoeomma sp "blue"


----------



## calum

OOohhhh.. that's a pretty spider. never heard of he species before.


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks 
Mine is very docile.


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola pulchripes


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosidae sp. "Peru"


----------



## calum

Sweet T! 

looks like it will be a stunner when it gets into it's adult skin.


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks 
It's not too far away


----------



## fartkowski

Ephebopus murinus


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosa blondi


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma emilia


----------



## calum

Ohh.... she's pretty.  

cool pics.


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks 
A couple more molts and she will be showing more colors


----------



## fartkowski

Heterothele villosella


----------



## fartkowski

Euathlus truculentus


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodorides striatus after a molt.


----------



## calum

nice shots! 

really love the euathlus, great Sp..


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks 
That Euathlus is still just a little guy. It is extremely docile.


----------



## seanbond

Lasiodorides striatus 
thats a nice looking spida, how big do they get?


----------



## fartkowski

I'm not a 100% on this but I believe they get between 6-8"
I could be wrong tho.
Maybe somebody else could confirm.


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola rosea


----------



## fartkowski

Encyocratella olivacea 
Got her right before she disappeared


----------



## calum

Ohhh,,, that us a purty T, never heard of that species/genus.


----------



## fartkowski

They are even more stunning in person.
I could look at this guy all day


----------



## fartkowski

Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele sp "carabobo"


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## AlainL

Very nice E.olivacea Chris:clap: 

Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks Alain. 
Are you getting a sling?


----------



## fartkowski

Stichoplastoris sp."Costa Rica / Las Juntas"


----------



## fartkowski

Ephebopus rufescens


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria atrox


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> Thanks Alain.
> Are you getting a sling?


Yes, I'm getting 3 very soon 

See you tomorrow.


----------



## fartkowski

Very nice Alain 
I bet you can't wait.
I will see you tomorrow


----------



## seanbond

have fun guys..


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodorides striatus


----------



## fartkowski

Citharischius crawshayi


----------



## fartkowski

Nhandu coloratovillosus


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria brocklehursti


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola rosea


----------



## seanbond

any new spidas ovr the weeknd?


----------



## fartkowski

I picked up lots of goodies 
I got another small M balfouri.
3 different Xenesthis spp. (I can't resist) sp "blue, immanis, intermedia.
A few Hapalopus sp "Columbia"  (I have been waiting for these a while now)
And a whole bunch more. 
I don't have the list handy, but I will try to get some pics of some of the bigger ones this weekend.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Wow, great pick-ups.  Are the Hapalopus sp. "columbia" the same as h. triseriatus? I searched and all I could find were pics of triseriatus.


----------



## fartkowski

They are very similar.


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Well lets see em!!!  haha
This genus looks awesome.


----------



## fartkowski

They are still very tiny. About 1/4".
They are already showing some color tho. I will try to get some pics this weekend.


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola rosea


----------



## fartkowski

Nhandu vulpinus


----------



## seanbond

get sum pix up of your newbies


----------



## fartkowski

I am gonna try to get a few this weekend.


----------



## fartkowski

Got a few others in the meantime.

Cyriocosmus perezmilesi


----------



## fartkowski

Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma"


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus ultramarinus


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> Pamphobeteus ultramarinus


That one is very nice Chris:clap: 

Was nice to meet you on Saturday


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks Alain 
It was very nice to finally meet you. 
We hope to make a few more trips to Montreal soon


----------



## calum

chris.. did you raise that cyriocosmus perezmilesi from a sling? 

if so, could you tell me how fast this species grows? 

thanks.


----------



## fartkowski

Hi 
I raised it from about 1/2" mark
In my expierence they are pretty fast growers.


----------



## calum

great.. 

cheers.


----------



## fartkowski

Euathlus truculentus


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodorides striatus


----------



## fartkowski

Aphonopelma hentzi


----------



## fartkowski

Encyocratella olivacea


----------



## J.huff23

Love that last T. What a looker.


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks.
I'm going to try to get more shots this weekend.
I hope she's in a photogenic mood


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria brocklehursti


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola rosea


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele sp "carabobo"


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosa apophysis


----------



## The Spider Faery

All these shots are superb.  You have a great camera and photogenic T's.    What kind of camera do you use? (and sorry if someone has already asked.)


----------



## fartkowski

Hi
Thanks, I'm glad you like them 
They are not always photogenic 
I use a Nikon D200.


----------



## fartkowski

Sericopelma sp. "Sabanilla"


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## fartkowski

Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## fartkowski

Nhandu coloratovillosus


----------



## fartkowski

Heterothele villosella


----------



## LovePets

Nice!  :clap: 
How many T' do you have???


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks 
I am at about 300 now. I haven't counted in a while tho.
I currently keep about 130 different species.


----------



## fartkowski

Stichoplastoris sp."Costa Rica / Las Juntas"


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodorides striatus


----------



## fartkowski

My Gramostola rosea trying to be tough 
She goes into threat display very slowly


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus sp "platyomma"


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria atrox


----------



## fartkowski

Haplopelma albostriatum
Not the best shot, but She's not out much.


----------



## fartkowski

My little Lasiodora klugi


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola pulchra


----------



## fartkowski

Augacephalus sp "Mozambique"


----------



## seanbond

^^^^^
shes nice
i didnt know you had one of those ladies, im waiting to get one now


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks 
I got her a couple of months ago. I was waiting for her to settle in a bit before I took some pictures 
I am gonna try to get a few more.


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> Augacephalus sp "Mozambique"


Nice Photos Chris:clap: 

Is that a bare patch on her abdomen?


----------



## fartkowski

Hey Alain.
Yes that is a bare patch. It looks alot worse in the picture than it does in real life. I think she may have got it while digging a bit. I have a feeling she is going to molt soon


----------



## fartkowski

Ephebopus murinus burrow.


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola rosea


----------



## fartkowski

Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus ultramarinus


----------



## seanbond

like that ultramarinus buddy..


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks 
I am excited to watch this guy grow up.


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## fartkowski

My C fasciatum that has different colored spinnerets.


----------



## fartkowski

Nhandu coloratovillosus


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola rosea


----------



## fartkowski

Euathlus truculentus


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Nice shot of the Euathlus truculentus, they are a pretty species.


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot 
Mine is still just a little guy.


----------



## fartkowski

Cyriocosmus perezmilesi


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus sp "platyomma"


----------



## Miss Bianca

amazing shots. 
kudos!


----------



## fartkowski

Thank you very much 
I'm glad you like them.


----------



## fartkowski

Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## fartkowski

Holothele incei mature male.


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola acteon


----------



## seanbond

nice colors on that acteon..


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man 
He is one of the most docile T's I have.


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria atrox


----------



## Andy

fartkowski said:


> here is some more


Cool first photo! I like it i like it


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot


----------



## fartkowski

Maraca horrida


----------



## fartkowski

Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## fartkowski

Homoeomma sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## fartkowski

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## fartkowski

Pterinochilus chordatus


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola acteon


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma boehmei


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis intermedia


----------



## fartkowski

Encyocratella olivacea


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola pulchra


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma vagans


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> Encyocratella olivacea


Nice Photo Chris:clap: She look happy


----------



## fartkowski

I was rehousing her and she decided to pose for a few 
I have a few more I will try to get to soon


----------



## seanbond

that encyco is growing mighty nice


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man


----------



## fartkowski

Encyocratella olivacea


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria atrox


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma klaasi


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosa blondi


----------



## fartkowski

Homoeomma sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis intermedia


----------



## fartkowski

Stichoplastoris sp."Costa Rica / Las Juntas"


----------



## fartkowski

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## fartkowski

Chilobrachys huahini


----------



## calum

sweet shot.


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus sp "platyomma"


----------



## seanbond

huahini 

nice green brown hint..


----------



## biomarine2000

You have a great collection and wonderful pics.  I looked at it page by page and didn't see a pic of your light setup.  You talk about it all through the thread but I'd like to see it.  Your pics have improved drasticlly throughout your thread.  Lets see the secret.


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man
That picture was about 2 weeks after a molt.



seanbond said:


> huahini
> 
> nice green brown hint..


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot.
I was going to start a new thread but I like to see the difference in my pictures over the years. I still try tinkering with the lighting and settings all the time. I will probably take a few pics tonight so I'll get a shot of the set up I use 
Thanks again 


biomarine2000 said:


> You have a great collection and wonderful pics.  I looked at it page by page and didn't see a pic of your light setup.  You talk about it all through the thread but I'd like to see it.  Your pics have improved drasticlly throughout your thread.  Lets see the secret.


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## fartkowski

Here is my simple set up. 
The white board is presentation board that I bought at Staples.
I use a Natural daylight bulb in the studio light. I believe it's a 500w bulb.
I made the top removeable so I can add or move the light around. I also have another light that I will use sometimes.


----------



## biomarine2000

Thats not too far off from what I use.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CobbyNobby

Really nice photos! :clap:


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus ultramarinus


----------



## biomarine2000

You must have one massive collection.  I'd like to see how you keep them all.


----------



## fartkowski

Right now I have close to 400. I have about 140 different species.
I am rearranging my T room this week, but once it's done I will take a few pictures 



biomarine2000 said:


> You must have one massive collection.  I'd like to see how you keep them all.


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## fartkowski

Encyocratella olivacea


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola acteon


----------



## fartkowski

Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## fartkowski

Homoeomma sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski

Pterinochilus chordatus


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis intermedia


----------



## fartkowski

Eucratoscelus pachypus


----------



## fartkowski

Encyocratella olivacea


----------



## fartkowski

Maraca horrida


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## seanbond

that olivcea is looking really nice buddy.
how many did you get?


----------



## fartkowski

I only got the one for now.
I want to get a few more tho


----------



## fartkowski

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## fartkowski

Paraphysa scrofa


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola pulchripes


----------



## fartkowski

Poecilotheria metallica


----------



## seanbond

what do you normally set ur t's up in?
setups look nice from whats shown. how big is your t room?


----------



## fartkowski

I use the regular Kritter Keepers for most. For some of the bigger species I will use a 5 or 10 gallon tank. 
My T room is about 12 feet by 8 feet. I have another room connected with it that I am in the process of renovating. I plan on connecting them soon 
The other room is about the same size. I can`t wait to fill it


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola acteon


----------



## fartkowski

Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## fartkowski

Homoeomma sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski

P chordatus


----------



## seanbond

fartkowski said:


> I use the regular Kritter Keepers for most. For some of the bigger species I will use a 5 or 10 gallon tank.
> My T room is about 12 feet by 8 feet. I have another room connected with it that I am in the process of renovating. I plan on connecting them soon
> The other room is about the same size. I can`t wait to fill it


gives you more incentives to fill er up!


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis intermedia


----------



## fartkowski

Encyocratella olivacea


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria atrox


----------



## fartkowski

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola pulchra


----------



## fartkowski

Euathlus sp. 8 Chile "Gold - mountain"


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola acteon


----------



## fartkowski

Chilobrachys huahini


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma vagans


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus ultramarinus


----------



## BoBaZ

Take some photos of all spiders together, I wanna see that


----------



## fartkowski

Do you mean pictures of my T room or put them all together 
I will get some pics of my room on the weekend


----------



## BoBaZ

Yeah.... A group photo


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma boehmei


----------



## fartkowski

Poecilotheria rufilata


----------



## moose35

Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
i'll take her when she grows up a little bit more. :drool: 

you've got some great species.


             moose


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot Moose 
I am at about 140 different species. 
The P ultramarinus is awesome. I'm gonn aenjoy watching it grow


----------



## fartkowski

Maraca horrida


----------



## fartkowski

Encyocratella olivacea


----------



## fartkowski

Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## fartkowski

Avicularia sp. sold as A braunshauseni


----------



## biomarine2000

The A braunshauseni is one nice t.  Where did you find it?


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks 
I actually found her at a pet store. This is not the usual pet store. They always have about 40 or so different species. The guy who deals with the tarantulas knows what he's doing and like the uncommon species.


----------



## seanbond

nice avic, u think its something else?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Definitely a pretty spider, whatever it is.


----------



## fartkowski

seanbond said:


> nice avic, u think its something else?


With Avics you never know 
She is a big girl tho. She is easily 6 1/2". 
Extremely docile as well


----------



## fartkowski

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Definitely a pretty spider, whatever it is.


Thanks alot 
If I had to guess I would say it is a A braunshauseni.


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus sp "platyomma"


----------



## fartkowski

Metriopelma zebratum


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma klaasi


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus sp "platyomma"


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski

Homoeomma sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski

Phormictopus sp


----------



## seanbond

its the blue page!!!!
adult xene blue sp are sick buddy!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man.
All my X sp "blue" are still just little guys. Shouldn't be too long now till they show some more colors


----------



## thedude

good pics and cool spiders. bin awhile since i've gotten to take a look at your pics


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot.
I'm glad you like them


----------



## fartkowski

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosa blondi


----------



## fartkowski

Pterinochilus chordatus


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus sp "platyomma"


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis intermedia


----------



## fartkowski

Encyocratella olivacea


----------



## Koh_

nice shots chris!
i think you have too many Ts btw hahaha which is awesome.


----------



## thedude

Koh_ said:


> nice shots chris!
> i think you have too many Ts btw hahaha which is awesome.


you can never have too many Ts 
and once again, very nice pics


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks 
I think there are a few species that I don't have yet 
You can never have too many 



Koh_ said:


> nice shots chris!
> i think you have too many Ts btw hahaha which is awesome.


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks Martin 
I am always looking for more 



thedude said:


> you can never have too many Ts
> and once again, very nice pics


----------



## fartkowski

Here is a before and after a molt.
Hysterocrates sp "gigas"


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## fartkowski

Avicularia sp sold as "braunshauseni"


----------



## fartkowski

Stichoplastoris sp."Costa Rica / Las Juntas"


----------



## seanbond

nice gigas bro!!!!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man.
I just got another one from the pet store. I'll try to get pics of it soon


----------



## moose35

fartkowski said:


> Stichoplastoris sp."Costa Rica / Las Juntas"



cool spider



    moose


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks 
I will try to get a few better shots. 
It's pretty docile so far.


----------



## fartkowski

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodorides striatus


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## seanbond

nice Lasiodora shots bro!!!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man


----------



## fartkowski

Paraphysa scrofa


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola pulchra


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis sp "blue"


----------



## m3z

fartkowski said:


> Encyocratella olivacea


hey how much did you pay for this spider?


----------



## fartkowski

Hi
I don't remember exactly but it was over $200 for sure.


----------



## seanbond

that x sp blue is turning out nice for ya!


----------



## Koh_

fartkowski said:


> Hi
> I don't remember exactly but it was over $200 for sure.


gorgeous spider.:clap: 
is that from Martin? 
i'd like to see one in person and get it one day.
btw, did your p.ultramarinus molt yet?


----------



## fartkowski

seanbond said:


> that x sp blue is turning out nice for ya!


I always look forward to these guys molts


----------



## fartkowski

Koh_ said:


> gorgeous spider.:clap:
> is that from Martin?
> i'd like to see one in person and get it one day.
> btw, did your p.ultramarinus molt yet?


Hi
Yes it's from Martin. 
They are really stunning in person. 
My P ultramarinus has only molted once so far but I think it's due


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma vagans


----------



## Anthony Straus

fartkowski said:


> Brachypelma vagans


Hey Chris M or F? on the Vagans

Mine little guy is looking very male...probably 1-2 molts to mature


----------



## fartkowski

I believe this one is a male. He still has a few molts before he is mature.


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## natebugman

How big is your Lasiodorides striatus? Age? Sex?


----------



## fartkowski

Hi
It's about 2" right now. I am waiting for another molt so I can sex it. The last 2 molts were no good .
I am not too sure on the age.


----------



## fartkowski

Nhandu vulpinus


----------



## natebugman

fartkowski said:


> Hi
> It's about 2" right now. I am waiting for another molt so I can sex it. The last 2 molts were no good .
> I am not too sure on the age.


I've got a big female that I've had for eight years. She just molted for the first time in about 3 years and she is gorgeous. I've been looking everywhere for another one, but they are really hard to come by in the US right now.


----------



## fartkowski

natebugman said:


> I've got a big female that I've had for eight years. She just molted for the first time in about 3 years and she is gorgeous. I've been looking everywhere for another one, but they are really hard to come by in the US right now.


Yeah, they are hard to find. I got mine about a year and a half ago. I haven't seen one since.


----------



## fartkowski

Maraca horrida


----------



## fartkowski

Avicularia sp "braunshauseni"


----------



## TheNatural

Very nice collection and very good looking spiders!!! Congrats man


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot


----------



## fartkowski

Pterinochilus chordatus


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## seanbond

Jus checking in on ya bro, keep it coming!


----------



## fartkowski

I took a bunch of pics last weekend.
Now I just have to find time to organize them


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma albiceps


----------



## biomarine2000

I've been thinking about getting a Brachypelma albiceps.  Are they hair kickers?


----------



## fartkowski

I just got her a few months ago but so far she is a sweetheart.
One of my most docile T's.


----------



## biomarine2000

She is a beaut.


----------



## fartkowski

Thank you


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosidae sp. "Peru"


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosa apophysis


----------



## seanbond

Theraphosa apophysis, ima have to get one of these if i keep looking at these pix, does it eat like a monsta?


----------



## fartkowski

This guy eats like crazy.
I am trying to get him to grow so I can send him off to mate 
Still has a bit to go


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## TiberiuSahly

I always watch your pic thread and have nothing to comment... You either have beautiful t's + beautiful pics or strange t's + beautiful pics... either way it's fine with me!

Cheers!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot 
I love the strange T's. 



TiberiuSahly said:


> I always watch your pic thread and have nothing to comment... You either have beautiful t's + beautiful pics or strange t's + beautiful pics... either way it's fine with me!
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## fartkowski

G actaeon


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## pearson340

fartkowski said:


>


I'm really scared of this T


----------



## fartkowski

Hahahahaha
She is quite intimidating


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## seanbond

hey over there!
i see the koolect is still growing, keep it up.


----------



## fartkowski

My collection is always growing


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Mack&Cass

If you don't mind my asking, where did you get your Maraca horrida? I haven't seen them on any dealer's list.


----------



## Koh_

Mack&Cass said:


> If you don't mind my asking, where did you get your Maraca horrida? I haven't seen them on any dealer's list.


im not sure but i believe TC had them before.


----------



## The Spider Faery

fartkowski said:


>


How big is this A. bicoloratum sling?


----------



## fartkowski

Hi
It's just over 1" right now.


----------



## The Spider Faery

> Hi
> It's just over 1" right now.


It's a pretty little thing.  Somehow I thought they'd be much more drab at that size, but it seems to have some cool patterns.  Thanks.


----------



## fartkowski

This one is very calm.
Cute little bugger


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Teal

*Very pretty! *


----------



## seanbond

striatus looking good bro!


----------



## fartkowski

Teal said:


> *Very pretty! *


Thanks 
She's growing up nicely.


----------



## fartkowski

seanbond said:


> striatus looking good bro!


Thanks man.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Teal

*You have some awesome critters! *


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot


----------



## myles756

*hey*

nice that obt is a butte


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Teal

*Very cute lil guys! *


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Teal

*It looks so velvety! *


----------



## fartkowski

And she is very cuddly as well


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Teal

*Aww, look at the lil fuzzbutt! How cute! *


----------



## fartkowski

She is a big girl, but very docile


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Mack&Cass

fartkowski said:


>


Wow, she is gorgeous! I don't know how anyone can say they dislike Hysterocrates, especially after seeing that picture. Unfortunately they can't stay that post-molt color forever  Great pictures, Chris!!

Cass


----------



## fartkowski

Thank you 
They are quite the sight when freshly molted.
It's pretty amazing the color change they go thu.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Teal

*You take such great pictures! *


----------



## fartkowski

Thank you


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Mack&Cass

fartkowski said:


>


Is yours as insane as ours? Ours did about six laps around the outside of its enclosure with a cricket in its mouth.

Cass


----------



## fartkowski

Hahahah
Yeah mine does the same thing. Won't let go of the cricket but starts freaking out. 



Mack&Cass said:


> Is yours as insane as ours? Ours did about six laps around the outside of its enclosure with a cricket in its mouth.
> 
> Cass


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Mack&Cass

fartkowski said:


>


What an ugly spider....


These are the things I say to make myself feel better. Great picture as usual, Chris, although it doesn't make things easier for me. Merry Christmas.

Cassandra


----------



## fartkowski

Hahahaha
Thanks alot Cassandra
Merry Christmas to you and Mackenzie
I hope spidey claus was good to you.


----------



## Ariel

Great pics! That _vagans_ is beautiful.


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
She is probably the meanest tempered T I've ever had.


----------



## Ariel

My girl is bipolar, she can be really docile one minute, than super-mean the next.


----------



## fartkowski

At least mine is consistant, she is mean all the time


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Awesome pic there of the c. huahini. :clap:


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot
She is always well behaved, and ready for a photo shoot


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Teal

*Wow, lovely C. huahini! 

And of course, LOVE the P. chordatus  *


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
The P chordatus is always one of my best subjects.


----------



## Lorgakor

fartkowski said:


>


Isn't that _Nhandu coloratovillosus_?


----------



## fartkowski

Hi
It is still only about 2".
I wonder if they grow into the pinkish color.
I will be keeping an eye on it tho.


----------



## Lorgakor

These guys are around the same size, 1.5-2", and you can see the difference. Awesome pics by the way

N. vulpinus
http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/insect/product_info.php?products_id=1938

N. colloratovilosum
http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/insect/product_info.php?products_id=2162


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks Laura.
I think I may have to re label it


----------



## Lorgakor

You're welcome.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Mattyb

Nice pics.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Mack&Cass

fartkowski said:


>


Fantastic!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
She is a big teddy bear


----------



## ZergFront

Wow, that MM Lasiodora is a stunner!


----------



## seanbond

nice stock buddy!


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Terry D

*Wow!*

Chris, You've got some excellent pictures and one stunning collection. I've been amazed since first lurking in Oct 2009. So what are you planning to add to your collection next?

Awesome,

Terry


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks for the comments
I am always on the look out for species I don't have.


----------



## codykrr

yeah you always make me envy your collection....nice pics!

do you have any current pictures of a T. ockerti?

im getting a female tuesday thats supposed to be around 5 inches. im excited but cant find much about them.


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
I don't have any recent pics of the T okerti. 
Mine are still at about the 2" mark.


----------



## seanbond

wasup bro how ya been?


----------



## Edd Eskimo

The X.Intermedia looks Great! I think I might have to get me one of thos little ones!


----------



## fartkowski

seanbond said:


> wasup bro how ya been?


Hey man.
I've been pretty good. Been a bit busy lately. Haven't had alot of time to take some new pics, but hopefully soon.


----------



## fartkowski

Edd Eskimo said:


> The X.Intermedia looks Great! I think I might have to get me one of thos little ones!


Thanks
It has molted since that pic, I will try to get another picture soon. You should get one. You'll love them


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## J.huff23

Awesome pictures as always!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot
Some updated pictures are long overdue.
I'm hoping to get some more soon


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## J.huff23

fartkowski said:


>


Beautiful T. Im starting to really like genus.


----------



## seanbond

fartkowski said:


>


she looks great!


----------



## fartkowski

J.huff23 said:


> Beautiful T. Im starting to really like genus.


Thanks.
She has become one of my favorites since I got her


----------



## fartkowski

seanbond said:


> she looks great!


Thanks Sean.
She usually dosn't sit still for too long


----------



## seanbond

fartkowski said:


> Thanks Sean.
> She usually dosn't sit still for too long


mine doesnt either


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## J.huff23

The P.murinus has really interesting coloration!


----------



## Koh_

hey chris . that's really interesting looking p.murinus.
what's the secret!?


----------



## fartkowski

Different coloration, same attitude


J.huff23 said:


> The P.murinus has really interesting coloration!


----------



## fartkowski

There is no secret. I bought her like this. That picture is about a month after her molt.
That's the reason I got her



Koh_ said:


> hey chris . that's really interesting looking p.murinus.
> what's the secret!?


----------



## J.huff23

Thats so cool. I have never seen an OBT with that coloration. Very unique!


----------



## fartkowski

I'll try to get a few more shots of her, if she will let me


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## syndicate

fartkowski said:


>


That is an interesting color!Is she WC?
Man I really wish I could get my hands on one of the black color forms of this species!


----------



## fartkowski

ooooo I would love a black color form:drool:
I got her from a pet store, and he got her from a customer that didn't want it anymore.
I would guess she is WC, but I can't say 100%.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

That's a nice lookin OBT!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks,
She is a big girl as well


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Mack&Cass

I figured I should comment since I told you to update your picture thread, haha.

That B. emilia is gorgeous, I think ours is about a molt behind yours. It's so nice when the slow growing Brachys start showing their adult colours. 

Cass


----------



## J.huff23

I love your B.emelia


----------



## fartkowski

Mack&Cass said:


> I figured I should comment since I told you to update your picture thread, haha.
> 
> That B. emilia is gorgeous, I think ours is about a molt behind yours. It's so nice when the slow growing Brachys start showing their adult colours.
> 
> Cass


Hahahaah You did get me off my butt to post more pictures
I have been waiting forever for my B emila to show some colors, I was super happy when it finally did


----------



## fartkowski

J.huff23 said:


> I love your B.emelia


Thanks
One of my favorite species


----------



## moose35

nice pics as always....keep it up


        moose


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man.
I'm waiting for a few species to molt, so I can get a shot of them. A few of them look very dull


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## seanbond

awesome obt dude!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man
I was happy when I first saw her


----------



## fartkowski

She didn't want to be pictured today


----------



## thedude

Fantastic pics as always!


----------



## VinceG

Really nice pictures! I love the T.Ockerti!


----------



## fartkowski

thedude said:


> Fantastic pics as always!


Thanks man


----------



## fartkowski

Vince89 said:


> Really nice pictures! I love the T.Ockerti!


Thanks
I have heard that they are big hair kickers, but so far the two I have are very calm.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Mack&Cass

Chris, is there anyway you'd believe me if I said Xenesthis are now illegal in Mississauga and it would be in your best interest to send yours to us to avoid penalty? haha

If you believe me, then I'm pretty sure Maraca are illegal, too 

Cass


----------



## fartkowski

Hahahahaha
I think I would have to move then


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Teal

*Love the species you have! Great pics *


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
I'm still waiting for a bunch more to grow up a bit.


----------



## Arachnoholic420

You've got one serious line up of T's.... Very clear pics to with.... for sure... I find my self inspired by your collect... i think i need 100 more T's to catch up or get to your level


----------



## fartkowski

Hahahahaha
Thanks
How many T's do you keep currently?


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Arachnoholic420

fartkowski said:


> Hahahahaha
> Thanks
> How many T's do you keep currently?


im up to about 50 at the moment will be 55 after the weekend.... a pair of H gigas, M robustum, and a pair of P pulcher... so it's growing.... my collect is small compared to yours though.........

Peace
Armando....


----------



## fartkowski

It's getting there
You'll be up to several hundred in no time


----------



## Mack&Cass

Chris, is your Theraphosidae sp. Peru female? If so, how big is she?

Cass


----------



## fartkowski

Eh
I'm not 100% on the sex yet. I haven't been able to get a good molt.
It's about 2 1/2" right now, and is expected to molt soon. I will keep a closer eye on it and let you know


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

That ultramarinus is looking real good.  :drool:


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
I really enjoy watching this guy grow up


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## seanbond

pix r lookin sweet bro!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## codykrr

As always, nice pics!:clap:

your collections is outstanding!:worship:


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man
I can only get pictures of about 1/4 of my collection.
The others are still to small.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## VinceG

Nice pictures! How big is the P.Metallica?


----------



## fartkowski

Hi
Thanks
She is just over 2" right now.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## micheldied

Beautiful Ts! And pics!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## J.huff23

fartkowski said:


>


Beautiful. I saw Ken the bug guy had one of this genus for sale but the price was out of my range, lol.


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
I was after this species for a long time, and was very pleased when they became available


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Koh_

hey chris!nice pics and spiders as always. 
how big is your t.ockerti now? mine seems like it will never molt since her/his last molt!!!!!!! lol
mine looks bit bigger than yours though.

btw, i really wanna get the x.sp blue.


----------



## VinceG

Damn, really nice pic chris! E. Murinus are awesome!
Does your T.Ockerti kicks a lot of hair?


----------



## Koh_

Vince89 said:


> Damn, really nice pic chris! E. Murinus are awesome!
> Does your T.Ockerti kicks a lot of hair?


mine used to do it a lot when it was younger. but not these days,, i don't know why.


----------



## seanbond

metallica looking really nice!!


----------



## fartkowski

Koh_ said:


> hey chris!nice pics and spiders as always.
> how big is your t.ockerti now? mine seems like it will never molt since her/his last molt!!!!!!! lol
> mine looks bit bigger than yours though.
> 
> btw, i really wanna get the x.sp blue.


Hi
Thanks
My T ockerti is just over 2" right now.
You should get a X sp "blue". You won't regret it


----------



## fartkowski

Vince89 said:


> Damn, really nice pic chris! E. Murinus are awesome!
> Does your T.Ockerti kicks a lot of hair?


Thanks man
None of my T ockerti's kick hair. 
They are very docile.


----------



## fartkowski

seanbond said:


> metallica looking really nice!!


Thanks man
They don't like to sit still for too long


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## codykrr

what local is your P. murinus!?!!!  very nice looking!


----------



## fartkowski

Hi
I don't really have any info on her.
I just saw here at the LPS and had to have her
I really wish I knew more.
Even the LPS dosn't have any info on her. She was just brought in by someone.


----------



## codykrr

she is defiantly gorgeous!

but i wonder if she is a cros between color forms. or another variant?

i found this were zoltan pointed out the color forms for this species. and your girl doesnt fit any of them:?

here is a link to check out.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=179133


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks for the link Cody
I am very curious as to what she is


codykrr said:


> she is defiantly gorgeous!
> 
> but i wonder if she is a cros between color forms. or another variant?
> 
> i found this were zoltan pointed out the color forms for this species. and your girl doesnt fit any of them:?
> 
> here is a link to check out.
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=179133


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Big B

Nice pictures and good looking T's.:drool:


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
They do their best to get ready for photo shoots


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## x-fan

fartkowski said:


>


WoW  How old is this one? Mine is almost two years old and it's still like 1 cm legspan :-(


----------



## Spyder 1.0

You should breed your OBT


----------



## fartkowski

x-fan said:


> WoW  How old is this one? Mine is almost two years old and it's still like 1 cm legspan :-(


Hi
I wish I could tell you.
I got her as a adult about 4 years ago. So far she has molted only 2 times.


----------



## fartkowski

Spyder 1.0 said:


> You should breed your OBT


I was thinking about it


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## VinceG

Awesome looking Immanis! Really hope to get aXenesthis sp. soon, but they are so pricey


----------



## fartkowski

They are worth every penny
They are my favorite species.


----------



## x-fan

fartkowski said:


> Hi
> I wish I could tell you.
> I got her as a adult about 4 years ago. So far she has molted only 2 times.


This by far is the slowest growing T i've ever had ... This sweety here is believe it or not is as i said before about 2 years old and 1 cm in legspan... But sure it's one great looking T so ... i;ll just wait and wait and wait ...
As for the OBT's ... it was my first and last time i breed those  The female produced 3 fertile sacks with just one mating (she ate the male ). There were between 150-250 babies in every sack )) Those are far more murinus babies a man can handle ))
And your pulchra looks sweet and sexy ) I love those black "monsters"


----------



## fartkowski

Wow, I was going to get a sling P scrofa
3 sacs with one mating, jeez. That's alot of little orange guys running around.


----------



## J.huff23

x-fan said:


> This by far is the slowest growing T i've ever had ... This sweety here is believe it or not is as i said before about 2 years old and 1 cm in legspan... But sure it's one great looking T so ... i;ll just wait and wait and wait ...
> As for the OBT's ... it was my first and last time i breed those  The female produced 3 fertile sacks with just one mating (she ate the male ). There were between 150-250 babies in every sack )) Those are far more murinus babies a man can handle ))
> And your pulchra looks sweet and sexy ) I love those black "monsters"


Triple clutch? Nice man. That would be sweet!


----------



## J.huff23

fartkowski said:


> Wow, I was going to get a sling P scrofa
> 3 sacs with one mating, jeez. That's alot of little orange guys running around.


I say get one! They are so gorgeous. Some people call them a fancy version of G.rosea, but I dont see them that way.

That X.immanis is drop dead beautiful. Male or female?


----------



## flyguycolorado

nice t's. good collection you have.


----------



## fartkowski

J.huff23 said:


> I say get one! They are so gorgeous. Some people call them a fancy version of G.rosea, but I dont see them that way.
> 
> That X.immanis is drop dead beautiful. Male or female?


That one is still unsexed. I haven't been able to get a good molt yet.


----------



## fartkowski

flyguycolorado said:


> nice t's. good collection you have.


Thanks alot


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## crawltech

...ya def a kick ass collect!!!....keep up the good work!!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man
I love taking pictures.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Beautiful sp.Blue , i have always wanted so to have but the price is scaring off


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks.
They are an amazing species


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## crawltech

More excellent pics!...lovin the Grammo sp. these days myself.....tryin to collect 'em all!


----------



## fartkowski

I'm like that on a few species.
Gotta have em all


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## VinceG

Maraca Horrida is awesome! Nice pictures! :clap:


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man.
They are one of the best species I own


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

A few more of this guy.
Really sorry about the spelling. It should be, Pamphobeteus sp "platyomma"
I had a brain fart when I was doing these pics


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Nice pics of the platyomma!  Looks like your x. sp. "blue" is getting some nice color as well.


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
I'm really enjoying watching the X sp "blue" grow up


----------



## VinceG

How fast do your Xenesthis species grow?


----------



## fartkowski

Hi
Overall, they are a fairly fast growing species.
At my house tho, nothing really grows fast
An example would be, I got a X immanis in March 2007. At the time she was about 2-2 1/2". Now she is about 5 1/2".


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## crawltech

awsome new pics, fart


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man.
More to come


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Versi*JP*Color

Where did you get the Braunshauseni!!!!!!!!!!!!:drool:
and that OBT is like tan!!(carapace):drool:


----------



## fartkowski

Both are pet store finds


----------



## Versi*JP*Color

Pterinochilus pictures i saw your creamy OBT again.
:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Versi*JP*Color

fartkowski said:


> Both are pet store finds


A braunshauseni petstore find!!!!
rofl 

I love the bruanshauseni big avic and a can be mean avic


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

Again sorry for the spelling.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Protectyaaaneck

I'm definitely jealous. Still gotta get me one of those.


----------



## Versi*JP*Color

Gotta get me a "platyooma" LOL


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## VinceG

Cute smithi! I definetly need one!


----------



## fartkowski

Everybody should have a smithi


----------



## BCscorp

very nice pics
and a B. smithi is a must have


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## codykrr

very nice!  I need to get one of these!


----------



## fartkowski

The Xenesthis spp is my favorite. As soon as I saw a few pics, I was hooked.
Then I got a couple, and was really hooked


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## J.huff23

Lovely A.bicoloratum. Definitly one attractive T.


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks.
Still just a little guy. 
I have a feeling it will still be a little guy in a few years


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Versi*JP*Color

beautiful A.geniculata/brocklehursti


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## crawltech

Nice!.....havnt seen mine in a few months....sealed up in her burrow....pretty normal for her...


----------



## fartkowski

This one likes to stay out quite a bit. 
Maybe it likes to pose for pictures


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## J.huff23

Nice subfusca! Highland or Lowland?


----------



## fartkowski

Hi
I'm not too sure which one it is.
I got it as just P subfusca.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Arachnoholic420

Chris, Come on now...:drool::drool::drool:
Your not being nice...;P
I gotta get one:wall::wall::wall:
What an amazing T...:worship::worship: 

Peace,
Armando


----------



## Nerri1029

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Chris, Come on now...:drool::drool::drool:
> Your not being nice...;P
> I gotta get one:wall::wall::wall:
> What an amazing T...:worship::worship:
> 
> Peace,
> Armando


I know.. very very nice T.

:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks guys
I will try to get a few more shots, just for you Armando


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Arachnoholic420

Slap me silly why dont you...;P
Gimme more...;P:drool::drool:


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Arachnoholic420

I feel like my Bluenose Pit right now drooling all over the place!!:drool:
Can you stop...:?;P
You know its not funny any more....


----------



## fartkowski

Hahahahah
I have soooooo many pictures on my computer. Some are a bit older.
It's just a matter of going thru them


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Cute... end less supply... lol 
Hey you ever notice some T's have the ugly duckling phenom...


----------



## fartkowski

I have a few gimps that I think are awesome.
Gives them more personality


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Mack&Cass

Nice V. paranaensis! Can't wait until ours gets that size.

Cass


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks Cass
That pic was takin pre molt. It has molted since then. I have to get a few post molt shots


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## moose35

great photos as usual chris



              moose


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks Moose.
I always enjoy hearing from you


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Arachnoholic420

I swear anymore pics of those awsome T's you got:worship:...
Im gonna start crying...
and i will take you off my friends list;P .....

Congrats 100,000 + views...:worship::worship::worship:

i believe i was 100,003....:?


----------



## fartkowski

Hahahahah
Thanks Armando.
I just did a bunch of rehousing, and took tons of new pics


----------



## BCscorp

fartkowski said:


>


Awesome man.
When/who'd you get yours from?


----------



## fartkowski

I would guess just over a year ago, from Tarantula Canada.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

This ones for you Armando


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Arachnoholic420

fartkowski said:


> This ones for you Armando


Your mean....;P
I think a box of kleenex is on sale at shoppers drugmart...
You best to stack up on them, cause you owe me some......;P
Amazing.....:worship::drool::worship::drool: 
Thanks for catering to my needs...
How many E. olivacea, do you have?

Peace,
Armando


----------



## fartkowski

Hi Armando
Right now, I only have one, but I always look to add more


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

Same T as above, this pic is premolt.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## VinceG

Love the Marshalli! Do they borrow much?


----------



## seanbond

chris your minax is looking like a hainanum, i could be wrong.


----------



## fartkowski

Vince89 said:


> Love the Marshalli! Do they borrow much?


I have 3 females, 2 made burrows, the other one just webbed the whole enclosure.


----------



## fartkowski

seanbond said:


> chris your minax is looking like a hainanum, i could be wrong.


Hi Sean.
I mislabeld that one. 
For now I just label it Haplopelma sp, because of info I got on another board.
Once she molts I will send off the skin and hopefully I can get a proper ID.


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Tnx Chris for the shots of my future T's... 
after i get all my pokies...
Brachy's are DEFINITELY a genus to collect...
I was amazed by them after Eman's lecture etc.... 
your collect is one to :worship::worship::worship:....

Peace,
Armando


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks Armando.
I didn't realize I had so many Brachys till I started taking pictures


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## crawltech

Nice scrofa fartowski!......


----------



## kovsejr

Really good looking T's you got there!!!!:drool::clap:


----------



## fartkowski

crawltech said:


> Nice scrofa fartowski!......


Thanks man.
She is one of my more docile t's.


----------



## fartkowski

kovsejr said:


> Really good looking T's you got there!!!!:drool::clap:


Thanks.
More to come soon


----------



## kean

fartkowski said:


>


nice looking rosie.. "black" rose.. very nice specimen!!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
She is the one that started it all


----------



## VinceG

Love the pic of the X.Immanis!  Just an amazing species!


----------



## fartkowski

They are my favorite species


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## VinceG

I love the look of that Albiceps!


----------



## fartkowski

I could look at her all day.
That's why I love taking pictures of her


----------



## VinceG

Yeah too bad those Albiceps are not so common here in Canada. I'd get one for sure even if I'm not really into terrestrial ts


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

Haven't posted is a while.
My camera is getting repaired (it's taking forever). I found a ton of pictures I took but haven't posted yet.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Waxen

Color me blown away.  Your collection is expansive and beautiful.  I'm green with jealousy.  I would love to see some pictures of the rooms that house all these great tarantulas.  It must be breathtaking.


----------



## VinceG

Nice Ts and pictures as always! Love your T collection


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks for the comments guys.
I really appreciate it. 
I have a bunch more I will be posting soon.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## LovePets

Awesome as always Chris!
If I remember right,_pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma"_ is now *vitalius wacketi*.


----------



## fartkowski

I think your right.
These pictures were taken a while ago. Some of these guys are adults already
There may be a few photos with the old names on them.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## brachybaum

fartkowski said:


>


I don't know if I posted on this pic before but I'm almost 100% sure that is a B. Baumgarteni, no Boehmei to me.


----------



## Motorkar

Awsome shots! Damn that A. geniculata is droolish! :drool:


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
She's still just a little one


----------



## fartkowski

brachybaum said:


> I don't know if I posted on this pic before but I'm almost 100% sure that is a B. Baumgarteni, no Boehmei to me.


As soon as I get my camera back, I will get a few good shots of her.


----------



## Motorkar

How big is that A. geniculata? If I were closer I would send my boy to you when he grows up but overseas is a bit dangerous.


----------



## fartkowski

She is still way too small.
I think she is about 3 inches rght now.
Still has tons of growing to do


----------



## Motorkar

Thats how about my little guy is.  Well all say that its a boy ventrally, I will wait to molt and I hope its a girl though!


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Darek304

Łaaadnie xD
Balfouri fajna i pachypus


----------



## fartkowski

Thank you very much


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Versi*JP*Color

Keep updates on the itubunae.:worship:

Almost time for the big 100th page in the thread hmm.


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## crawltech

Nice pix man!, and some nice sp.!...lovin the G. acteon wishin i had one


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
She is pretty much my most docile T I have.


----------



## arachnidsrulz12

looking good !!! :drool::clap::clap:


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
Can't wait to get my camera back, so I can get some new shots


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## BCscorp

Cool Hapolopus sp.!


----------



## fartkowski

These guys are awesome


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 09:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 AM ----------








---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 AM ----------








---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------








---------- Post added at 10:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------








---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------








---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------








---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------


----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 09:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------








---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------








---------- Post added at 10:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------


----------



## Bosing

Nice, rare species!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
I am always on the lookout for the rare and unusual


----------



## jbm150

Nice pics as usual but I'm not digging this new kick of not labeling lol

What is that last T in your last post?


----------



## fartkowski

Hahaha
Thanks.
I usually do a photo shoot over a few days. I always write down the species as I take the pictures. I lost the sheets that tell me the species. I was frustrated so I just posted them as they are.
I believe the last species is L striatus in need of a molt.


----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 AM ----------








---------- Post added at 09:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 AM ----------








---------- Post added at 09:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------


----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 07:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 AM ----------








---------- Post added at 08:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 AM ----------








---------- Post added at 08:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 AM ----------


----------



## codykrr

I see your T. ockerti is coming along.  

Just out of curiousity(and since mine was already grown when I got her)  what is the growth rate of them?


----------



## archieph

*give em!!!*

treat them so some HONEYBEES!!!! :clap:


----------



## crawltech

^^wtf??...anyways....awsome new set of pics man...love your collection!


----------



## fartkowski

codykrr said:


> I see your T. ockerti is coming along.
> 
> Just out of curiousity(and since mine was already grown when I got her)  what is the growth rate of them?


I find them to be fairly quick growers. Things at my place usually grow very slow, but these guys molt on a regular basis.

---------- Post added at 06:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 AM ----------




crawltech said:


> ^^wtf??...anyways....awsome new set of pics man...love your collection!


Thanks man


----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------


----------



## jbm150

^^^Bonnetina cyaneifemur?  Beautiful T, why are they so scarce?


----------



## fartkowski

It was sold to me as B rudloffi.
I agree, not too easy to find.


----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 10:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 AM ----------








---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 AM ----------


----------



## jbm150

Wow, she looks like a big 'ol girl!  How big is she?  Hainanum, right?


----------



## fartkowski

She was sold to me as Haplopelma hainanum. 
Right now I just label her as Haplopelma Sp, until I get 100% confirmation.
She is definitely a big girl. 
She just molted a few days ago. I haven't got a measurement yet, but before the molt she was a tad over 6"


----------



## jbm150

Definitely a schmidti-type Haplo ('stache), the dark legs make me think hainanum.  Looks like she's regrowing a leg as well, like my schmidti.


----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------


----------



## VinceG

Nice pictures as always Chris!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot
I always appreciate the comments.


----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## crawltech

Awsome set of pics!....may i ask what sp. is the T in the 1st pic of post #1525??


----------



## fartkowski

Hi
Thanks
That would be P ultramarinus.


----------



## crawltech

I thought it might be....Awsome T, jus gettin into Pamphos myself.....love'em!


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------


----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 07:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 AM ----------


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## opticle

i can't believe this picture thread is still going chris, i've been in and out of the hobby since 2008 and i've just recently came back, great to see you so dedicated!


----------



## fartkowski

Hahahaahaha
Thanks
I still have some pics I took a while ago that I am still working on.
I hoping to get some more soon.


----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------








---------- Post added at 03:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------








---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 PM ----------








---------- Post added at 04:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------


----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------


----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------


----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 08:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 AM ----------


----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------








---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------


----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 08:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 AM ----------


----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------


----------



## Hatr3d

_Pamphobeteus_ FTW!


----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------


----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------


----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 03:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodora klugi







---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------

Lasiodora klugi







---------- Post added at 03:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------

Lasiodora klugi


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## fartkowski




----------



## Motorkar

Great photos and spiders...Good work! :clap:


----------



## fartkowski

Thank you 

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## jbm150

^^^nice!  Aussie goliath?


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks.
Not the friendliest T im my collection


----------



## jbm150

Lol they're great   It looks like a female, is it?


----------



## fartkowski

Not sure.
I haven't got a good molt to sex it yet.
It's about 2 1/2" right now.


----------



## jbm150

From my experience so far with crassipes, sarina, and Aussie goliath, they're really easy to sex ventrally at that size.  You might give her a flip....

---------- Post added at 10:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------

Oh, the reason I said it looked female, my male Aussie goliath had really long, thick forelegs, even well before his ultimate molt.  I think the females' legs are slightly less so


----------



## fartkowski

I plan on rehousing it soon, so while it's in a cup I may have to take a peek underneath
I am hoping for a female


----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------








---------- Post added at 03:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------


----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------








---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------


----------



## fartkowski




----------



## jbm150

Love the arndsti, is she feisty?  I've heard this species is particularly so


----------



## fartkowski

Very fiesty


----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------








---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------








---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------


----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------








---------- Post added at 10:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 AM ----------


----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------


----------



## yannigarrido2

nice species.. what species is that beautiful thing..?? is it an Augacephalus?


----------



## fartkowski

Actually it's a P murinus


----------



## yannigarrido2

oh.. is it a different color form? the carapace doesn't look like the carapace of a p.murinus.:?


----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------


----------



## Rue

Excellent photos!

I love all the details all you 'camera pros' manage to capture!  Makes me want to (almost) dust off our 'better' camera (vs. the point and shoot I usually use for quick pics).


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks


----------



## fartkowski

Poecilotheria metallica







---------- Post added at 07:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 AM ----------

Avicularia minatrix


----------



## fartkowski

Monocentropus balfouri


----------



## Koh_

chris 
its been a while. i just looked through your collections again and it really made me miss mycollections more.!


----------



## fartkowski

Hey man
It's nice to hear from you
My collection is still growing.

Poecilotheria metallica


----------



## fartkowski

---------- Post added at 07:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 AM ----------


----------



## fartkowski

Hapalopus sp "Columbia"


----------



## fartkowski

Monocentropus balfouri


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Love the Hapalopus sp "Columbia". :drool:


----------



## fartkowski

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Love the Hapalopus sp "Columbia". :drool:


I can't wait til they get some more size on them.
They are still pretty small.


----------



## fartkowski

Metriopelma zebratum







---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------

Another M. balfouri.
I can't wait till they start to show color.
I'm guessing next molt (I hope)


----------



## fartkowski

Vitalius paranaensis


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis sp "blue"







---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma albiceps







---------- Post added at 07:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 AM ----------

Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## fartkowski

Selenocosmia arnsdti


----------



## VinceG

Really nice collection Chris! The colors on that Arnsdti are amazing!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
The S. arnsdti is quckly becoming one of my favorites.

Poecilotheria subfusca


----------



## Motorkar

Chris nice photos and t's!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------

Brachypelma smithi







---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 PM ----------

Theraphosa stirmi


----------



## fartkowski

Megaphobema robustum


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis sp "blue"







---------- Post added at 09:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------

Xenesthis immanis







---------- Post added at 09:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------

Theraphosa stirmi


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosa apophysis


----------



## fartkowski

Ceratogyrus marshalli







---------- Post added at 01:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 AM ----------

Pamphobeteus sp "platyomma"


----------



## fartkowski

Maraca horrida







---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 AM ----------

Brachypelma klaasi


----------



## fartkowski

Pterinochilus murinus







---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------

Coremiocnemis tropix


----------



## Motorkar

Back to enjoying your pictures and such a beatiful t's!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot.
More on the way

Avicularia minatrix


----------



## fartkowski

Hysterocrates gigas












---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------

Haploclastus sp. "nilgirinus"







---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------

Monocentropus balfouri


----------



## VinceG

Really nice collection and pictures as always Chris!
I really want a Balfouri, are they hard to keep?


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks Vince
I find them very easy to take of.
Mine are still on the small side.
I find their care to be similar to OBT's.
The only thing I found with them as slings is that they are picky eaters.


----------



## fartkowski

Metriopelma zebratum







---------- Post added at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------

Xenesthis sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## yannigarrido2

*nice pics*... and how big do a.minatrix get? they're a dwarf sp. right?


----------



## fartkowski

Hi
Thanks
A. minatrix grow to about 3"- 4"
They are on the smaller side.

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------

Brachypelma smithi







---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------

Theraphosa stirmi


----------



## The Spider Faery

Do you scoop up every species you come across that you don't have, Chris?  You have such an extensive collection.

Cute little plump butt minatrix, by the way.


----------



## Motorkar

Great pics as always Chris! Damn those Xenesthis immanis and M. zebratum are so stunning!


----------



## fartkowski

cyanocean said:


> Do you scoop up every species you come across that you don't have, Chris?  You have such an extensive collection.
> 
> Cute little plump butt minatrix, by the way.


Hahahaha
It does appear that way
Right now I am at around 180 different species.
I am always on the lookout for more

---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------




Motorkar said:


> Great pics as always Chris! Damn those Xenesthis immanis and M. zebratum are so stunning!


Thanks again
Xenesthis are my favorite species to keep.
Just something about them.

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------

Brachypelma albiceps







---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------

Ceratogyrus marshalli







---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------

Selenocosmia arnsdti


----------



## jbm150

fartkowski said:


> Right now I am at around 180 different species.


Wow, that is so...epic!


----------



## fartkowski

Augacephalus ezendami


----------



## Motorkar

Wow wow wow look at those colors! :drool:


----------



## fartkowski

Aphonopelma seemani







---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------

Sold as Avicularia metallica


----------



## fartkowski

Vitalius paranaensis







---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------

Ephebopus murinus


----------



## Scotty Allen

Lovely photos and a fantastic collection, particularly your Selenocosmia arnsdti.  Is it available in Canada?


----------



## yannigarrido2

*wow
the colors!!​*


----------



## fartkowski

Scotty Allen said:


> Lovely photos and a fantastic collection, particularly your Selenocosmia arnsdti.  Is it available in Canada?


It was available, till I scooped it up
I don't know of too many in Canada.

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------

Eucratoscelus pachypus







---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------

Pterinochilus lugardi







---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------

Pamphobeteus sp "platyomma"







---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------

Cyclosternum fasciatum







---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------

Pamphobeteus ultramarinus







---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------

Cyriocosmus perezmilesi







---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------

Grammostola sp "conception"







---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 PM ----------

Phormictopus auratus







---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------

Avicularia sp


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola pulchra







---------- Post added at 09:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------

Xenesthis intermedia







---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 AM ----------

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens







---------- Post added at 09:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 AM ----------

Lasiodora parahybana







---------- Post added at 11:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 AM ----------

Sericopelma sp "sabanilla"


----------



## fartkowski

Avicularia avicularia







---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 PM ----------

Aphonopelma bicoloratum


----------



## yannigarrido2

nice pachypus!! btw are you having a hard time taking care of the E.pachypus?
i heard they are really annoyingly hard to care for


----------



## fartkowski

I've had 3 so far, and don't seem to have any problems with them.
The only thing I did notice is that they don't always snap up food right away.

---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------

Pterinochilus chordatus







---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------

Bonnetina rudloffi







---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------

Euathlus truculentus







---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------

Heterothele villosella


----------



## fartkowski

Phormictopus cancerides







---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------

Poecilotheria miranda







---------- Post added at 12:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------

Poecilotheria subfusca


----------



## fartkowski

She is being very shy

Heterothele gabonensis







---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------

A better shot
Heterothele gabonensis







---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------

Poecilotheria rufiata


----------



## VinceG

Nice pictures! Can't wait for my Gabonensis to be this size!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
They grow pretty fast.

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------

Psalmopoeus cambridgei







---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------

Poecilotheria regalis


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Hey Chris.... :worship:!!!!

enough said!;P

Hope all is well!!!

Peace!!!


----------



## fartkowski

Hey Armando.
Nice to hear from you

Grammostola pulchripes


----------



## fartkowski

Monocentropus balfouri


----------



## fartkowski

Metriopelma zebratum


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## fartkowski

Poecilotheria formosa







---------- Post added at 02:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 AM ----------

Haplopelma sp.


----------



## fartkowski

Poecilotheria subfusca


----------



## fartkowski

Megaphobema robustum


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosa apophysis


----------



## Rue

They are all wonderful!  But I especially love the markings/colour on the _Xenesthis immanis_.


----------



## fartkowski

The Xenesthis are my favorite species.
I was hooked on them from day one

---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------

Xenesthis sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## fartkowski

Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus sp "platyomma"







---------- Post added at 04:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 AM ----------

Maraca horrida


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosa stirmi


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma klaasi


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma albiceps


----------



## fartkowski

Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## fartkowski

Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## fartkowski

Selenocosmia arnsdti


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola rosea







---------- Post added at 03:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 AM ----------

Pterinochilus chordatus mature male


----------



## fartkowski

Coremiocnemis tropix


----------



## fartkowski

Avicularia minatrix


----------



## fartkowski

Hysterocrates gigas


----------



## fartkowski

Haploclastus sp. "nilgirinus"


----------



## micheldied

As always, superb pics and collection!


----------



## yannigarrido2

I really have to say this over and over... *nice pics!*


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks guys
I really appreciate it.

Pterinochilus chordatus MM


----------



## fartkowski

Augacephalus ezendami


----------



## fartkowski

Aphonopelma seemani


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria geniculata


----------



## yannigarrido2

that enzendami rocks..


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
They are a very cool species to keep.

---------- Post added at 06:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 AM ----------

Brachypelma emilia


----------



## fartkowski

Sold as Avicularia sp "metallica"


----------



## yannigarrido2

nice avic, how o you determine one avic sp. from another? they look almost exactly the same to each other.


----------



## fartkowski

That's why I put "sold as"
It is very hard to tell alot of them apart.


----------



## fartkowski

Stichoplastoris sp."Las Juntas"


----------



## fartkowski

Thrixopelma ockerti


----------



## fartkowski

Aphonopelma hentzi


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Chris,

May i say your collect is one to envy.... :worship:
You have all the species most collectors want!!!
Best of it all are the pics!!! Almost like a pic reference for the T's....
Tnx for sharing!!!    


Peace!!!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man
I try to get a pic of each one after a molt.
I have tons of pictures

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 AM ----------

Nhandu coloratovillosus


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus sp. "antinous"


----------



## fartkowski

Vitalius paranaensis


----------



## fartkowski

Chilobrachys huahini


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola acteon


----------



## fartkowski

Ephebopus murinus


----------



## BCscorp

Now I remember why its hard to look at great pics of many different spiders...I want them!!
nice pics!!


----------



## fartkowski

BCscorp said:


> Now I remember why its hard to look at great pics of many different spiders...I want them!!
> nice pics!!


Hahahaha
That's how I got all my guys. Everytime I saw a picture I added it to my list.
I still have a pretty long list

---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 PM ----------

Eucratoscelus pachypus


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

E.pachypus awesome! ;-) A love this genius :clap: :}


----------



## fartkowski

So do I
Too bad there are not more males around.


----------



## fartkowski

Pterinochilus lugardi


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus sp "platyomma"


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

fartkowski said:


> So do I
> Too bad there are not more males around.


Yeah... With us the same thing the very hard get males...  

Good luck with it ;]


----------



## fartkowski

Monocentropus balfouri


----------



## fartkowski

Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## yannigarrido2

nice fasciatum. how do i tell the difference between a C. fasciatum and an 
M. zebratum


----------



## ShadowBlade

Either by size, or looking at the abdominal pattern.

-Sean


----------



## fartkowski

As Sean said size is a big factor.
I have an adult female Metriopelma zebratum (pictured below) that is about 2.5", whereas the Cyclosternum fasciatum (also pictured below) is a juvenile, and is slightly bigger than the M. zebratum right now.

Metriopelma zebratum







Cyclosternum fasciatum (for comparison)


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus ultramarinus


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## AlainL

Chris, you always have have a crazy big collection? the lighting on your photos his very good man:clap:

Take care!

Alain


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
I still tinker with the lighting all the time.


----------



## fartkowski

Poecilotheria subfusca


----------



## ShadowBlade

How big is that pretty girl? Very soon we're all gonna be having tons of great breeding opportunities with this sp, I'm very excited 

-Sean


----------



## fartkowski

She is just over 3" right now. Still has some growing to do

---------- Post added at 03:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------

Cyriocosmus perezmilesi


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## fartkowski

Megaphobema robustum


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosa apophysis


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola sp "conception"


----------



## fartkowski

Phormictopus auratus







---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 AM ----------

Avicularia sp


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola pulchra


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis intermedia


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma vagans


----------



## Motorkar

Nice birdeaters as always mate! That pokie is sure something !


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
They grow up so quick


----------



## fartkowski

Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## fartkowski

Just got these guys in.
I will get some better shots once they settle in

Ephebopus murinus







Aphonopelma moderatum


----------



## crawltech

Awsome chris!....glad they made it!....good luck gettina pick of the A. serratum....lol...hope your cam has a kick ass macro setting.


----------



## fartkowski

Hahahahaah
That thing is tiny


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma vagans


----------



## fartkowski

Ephebopus uatuman


----------



## fartkowski

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## VinceG

Really nice pictures Chris! Love that Uatuman! Can't wait for mine to get some size to her


----------



## yannigarrido2

NIce pics!! The E. murinus is so beautiful


----------



## fartkowski

Vince89 said:


> Really nice pictures Chris! Love that Uatuman! Can't wait for mine to get some size to her


I agree, they are a very cool species. I was lucky enough to get a shot while it was out

---------- Post added at 06:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 AM ----------




yannigarrido2 said:


> NIce pics!! The E. murinus is so beautiful


Thanks
I figured I would get a few shots before she disappears


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma boehmei


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus sp "platyomma"


----------



## fartkowski

Maraca horrida


----------



## jukahman

WoW!!! Good looking tarantulas.  my favorite is the GBB


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man.
She is actually pretty docile for a GBB.


----------



## fartkowski

Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## yannigarrido2

nice Ceratogyrus!!


----------



## Motorkar

Damn, those L. Parahybana and B. smithi look huge !


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks guys
Actually the L. parahybana is only about 5", and the B smithi right now is about 3.5"
They still have some growning to do

---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------

Theraphosa stirmi


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma klaasi


----------



## yannigarrido2

just a question, do you keep B.klaasi's in the same conditions as all the arid brachypelmas? Beautiful klaasi btw


----------



## fartkowski

Hi
Yes I keep them in similar conditions as other brachys.


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma albiceps


----------



## Arachnoholic420

no pics are showing Chris....


----------



## fartkowski

That's weird, it's showing for me.


----------



## Arachnoholic420

i know:?... weird yes!!!

---------- Post added at 10:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 AM ----------

never mind... their showing now:wall:


----------



## fartkowski

Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## fartkowski

Ephebopus murinus


----------



## synyster

Wow a P.murinus looks good with all eight legs!!

But seriously, nice collection dude!! I love the fade coloration on that OBT's carapace. You don't come across that morph in collection's as often as the usual red CF...

Keep em coming!:clap:


----------



## crawltech

Nice Chris...hows the E. murinus doing?...she looks great!, and i hope the other recent additions are doing well too!


----------



## yannigarrido2

BeautifuL!!:drool::drool: this sp. is so underrated in the hobby


----------



## fartkowski

synyster said:


> Wow a P.murinus looks good with all eight legs!!
> 
> But seriously, nice collection dude!! I love the fade coloration on that OBT's carapace. You don't come across that morph in collection's as often as the usual red CF...
> 
> Keep em coming!:clap:


Thanks man.
I'm still not sure exactly what she is.

---------- Post added at 11:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------




crawltech said:


> Nice Chris...hows the E. murinus doing?...she looks great!, and i hope the other recent additions are doing well too!


Thanks.
All the guys are doing awesome.
I have a vacation coming up soon, so I will be doing a photo shoot
I will try to get a few more shots of them.

---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM ----------




yannigarrido2 said:


> BeautifuL!!:drool::drool: this sp. is so underrated in the hobby


Thanks.
They are underrated

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 AM ----------

Ceratogyrus marshalli


----------



## fartkowski

Thrigmopoeus truculentus


----------



## fartkowski

Sericopelma sp "sabanilla"


----------



## fartkowski

Selenocosmia arnsdti


----------



## jbm150

Nice! My arndstis are some of my shyest Ts, though they are still tiny slings.  Do they begin to make more appearances as they get larger or do they keep their retiring ways?

Also, do you have any dichromata? I'd love to see pics if you do!


----------



## fartkowski

My S. arnsdti is very rarely out. 
I don't get too many opportunities to see her
I do have a S. dichromata, but it is still a Little guy.


----------



## fartkowski

Grannostola rosea


----------



## fartkowski

Avicularia avicularia


----------



## fartkowski

Avicularia sp.


----------



## fartkowski

Selenobrachys philippinus


----------



## yannigarrido2

wow a Philippine species!! :clap: :clap: :clap: I imagine S.philippinus are  expensive abroad. Here in the Philippines they are relatively cheap.


----------



## fartkowski

Actually not too bad.
I don't remember exactly how much I payed, but it wasn't a crazy amount


----------



## fartkowski

Aphonopelma bicoloratum


----------



## fartkowski

Pterinochilus chordatus


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodora trinititas


----------



## yannigarrido2

wow! do you have a pic of an adult L.trinititas? I'd like to see one  :drool::drool:


----------



## fartkowski

Hi
The ones I have are still small.
This one is the biggest at just over 1".
I can't wait to see them as adults.


----------



## crawltech

Nice Chris!...thats sweet lil for sure!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
I was pleasantly surprised when I was doing feeding and saw little yellow legs


----------



## jbm150

That is a good lookin' little spider!  Being a Lasiodora, do they get to ginormous sizes?


----------



## fartkowski

I'm actually not to sure on the adult size.
I have heard that these guys actually belong to the Metriopelma group. 
According to the World Spider Catalog they are still listed as Lasiodora.


----------



## fartkowski

Encyocratella olivacea


----------



## fartkowski

Bonnetina rudloffi


----------



## fartkowski

Euathlus truculentus


----------



## J.huff23

fartkowski said:


> Brachypelma boehmei


Now THAT is one good looking spider!


----------



## fartkowski

Heterothele villosella


----------



## fartkowski

Coremiocnemis tropix


----------



## fartkowski

Phormictopus cancerides


----------



## fartkowski

Poecilotheria miranda


----------



## Motorkar

Is Heterothele villosella male? Its abdomen is really small !


----------



## fartkowski

Not sure if it's a male yet.
That was it's first feeding after a molt, so that is why it's abdomen is on the small side.

---------- Post added at 08:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------

Aphonopelma seemani


----------



## crawltech

Awsome lil seemani, Chris!....love em at that size!


----------



## fartkowski

crawltech said:


> Awsome lil seemani, Chris!....love em at that size!


I know, they are cute when they are still small

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------

Nhandu tripepii


----------



## fartkowski

Thrixopelma ockerti


----------



## fartkowski

Same species different tarantula


----------



## fartkowski

Aphonopelma sp.


----------



## BCscorp

sweet...pics and spiders. T. ockerti is on my list.


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
They are one of my favorites to keep.


----------



## BCscorp

Why is that? anything other than the obvious good looks?


----------



## fartkowski

When they are small they will stick their butt in the air i f they feel threatened
When I was rehousing one of mine, it grabbed a piece of the substrate and wouldn't let it go.
They just seem to have a different personality than other tarantulas.


----------



## MissChelly

Awesome pictures... such lovely little guys!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot
More coming soon.


----------



## fartkowski

Maraca horrida


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Thanks Chris!!!:worship: You just validated the next!! Coming soon on the list!!!;P

Peace!!!


----------



## fartkowski

These guys are awesome.
Both of mine are as docile as can be.

---------- Post added 06-27-2011 at 01:32 AM ---------- Previous post was 06-26-2011 at 11:40 PM ----------

Hapalopus sp "columbia" large







---------- Post added at 01:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------

Aphonopelma moderatum


----------



## Arachnoholic420

Happy  Birthday Chris!!! 
Wishing u all the best bro!!!
Have a great one!!!


Peace!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man
Hoping to add a few to the collection


----------



## fartkowski

Maraca horrida


----------



## VinceG

Happy bday!

Really nice collection too :drool:
I love the hapalopus!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man
These Hapalopus spp are awesome

Theraphosa stirmi


----------



## fartkowski

Poecilotheria subfusca


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski

Vitalius paranaensis


----------



## fartkowski

Chilobrachys huahini


----------



## advan

Awesome collection and photos!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks man

Lasiodorides striatus


----------



## Arachnoholic420

What T's do you not have Chris?:?
What can i say.... nice pics as always!!!

Peace!!!!


----------



## fartkowski

Hahahaha
Thanks man
There are still a few I don't have, some of which I will acquire at the next expo
The pictures are of only about half of my collection. The other species are still way to small still. I always enjoy when they start showing colors, means I can get pictures of them


----------



## Organophosphate

Incredible collection!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks alot

Augacephalus ezendami


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodora trinitatis


----------



## crawltech

lookin good man!...lovin the variaty!


----------



## fartkowski

crawltech said:


> lookin good man!...lovin the variaty!


Thank man

Brachypelma boehmei


----------



## fartkowski

Metriopelma zebratum


----------



## moose35

awesome stuff as always


moose


----------



## fartkowski

moose35 said:


> awesome stuff as always
> 
> 
> moose


Thanks alot moose

Pamphobeteus ultramarinus


----------



## fartkowski

Ceratogyrus marshalli







---------- Post added at 08:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 AM ----------

Aphonopelma seemani







---------- Post added at 08:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 AM ----------

Maraca horrida







---------- Post added at 08:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 AM ----------

Hapalopus sp "columbia" large







---------- Post added at 08:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 AM ----------

Aphonopelma moderatum


----------



## TrentinG

awesome pics man :clap:  my C. Darlingi just matured into a male


----------



## fartkowski

Thank you
You should post him up in the classifieds to see if anyone needs him

Xenesthis intermedia


----------



## Chelsiukas

Wow, your _Augacephalus ezendami_ looks stunning! :clap: I definitely need to take a deeper look into the genus. Cheers!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
You won't be disappointed.

Pamphobeteus sp "platyomma"


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma boehmei


----------



## hammadyy

All i can say is wow :drool:


----------



## fartkowski

Thank you.
I appreciate it


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma klaasi


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola sp "conception"


----------



## astraldisaster

fartkowski said:


> Thanks
> You won't be disappointed.
> 
> Pamphobeteus sp "platyomma"


So envious of your collection! hehe

:drool:   Is that a female or an immature male?


----------



## fartkowski

Thank you
I haven't had a molt I can sex 100% yet, but so far everything is pointing to male.
It's about 5" right now so it still has a bit of growing to do.


----------



## Alexandra V

Great pics and great collection! the Pamphobeteus sp. platyomma is stunning!


----------



## fartkowski

Alexandra V said:


> Great pics and great collection! the Pamphobeteus sp. platyomma is stunning!


Thanks
I find it to be even better looking in person.

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------

Avicularia minatrix


----------



## MaRbLe

One of my favorite threads....great pics and collection!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
More on the way


----------



## fartkowski

Poecilotheria subfusca "lowland"


----------



## fartkowski

Hysterocrates gigas







---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM ----------

Aphonopelma seemani


----------



## Leora22

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks


Psalmopoeus irminia 







---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------

Thrixopelma ockerti


----------



## fartkowski

Haploclastus sp. "nilgirinus"







---------- Post added at 07:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 AM ----------

Thrixopelma ockerti


----------



## fartkowski

Hysterocrates gigas







---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------

Aphonopelma sp.


----------



## crawltech

Very nice lookin Aphono sp. Chris!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
When I got it, it was just all a dull brown.
I was pleasantly surprised when it molted


----------



## fartkowski

Heterothele gabonensis







---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------

Maraca horrida


----------



## fartkowski

Haploclastus sp. "nilgirinus"







---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------

Theraphosa stirmi


----------



## Leora22

stunning pics Mr.


----------



## fartkowski

Thank you

Heterothele gabonensis


----------



## fartkowski

Poecilotheria rufilata


----------



## fartkowski

Tapinauchenius sanctivincenti







---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------

Poecilotheria subfusca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fartkowski

Psalmopoeus cambridgei 







---------- Post added at 10:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------

Hapalopus sp "columbia" large


----------



## fartkowski

Hapalopus sp "columbia" large







---------- Post added 08-05-2011 at 10:17 PM ----------

Xenesthis sp "blue"


----------



## VinceG

Beautiful Hapalopus! I am really thinking about getting one. 

Nice pictures as always Chris!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks:biggrin:
You should get one, they are amazing.
I just got the small version. I have to get a few shots of them


----------



## fartkowski

Tapinauchenius sanctivincenti


----------



## fartkowski

Aphonopelma moderatum


----------



## fartkowski

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis


----------



## fartkowski

Pelinobius muticus


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria geniculata


----------



## Boanerges

fartkowski said:


> Hapalopus sp "columbia" large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-05-2011 at 10:17 PM ----------
> 
> Xenesthis sp "blue"


Beautiful T's and pics without a doubt!!! Love this pumpkin patch and REALLY love the Xenesthis sp blue!!! They look so nice with the blue legs and very rare to see!!!!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks.
I was very excited when they became available.


----------



## Alexandra V

They're all absolutely gorgeous. I LOVE the Xenesthis sp. blue though! They're amazing! I have to say Xenesthis is by far my favorite genus, and you've got a beautiful one there!


----------



## Tu Nyce

You have very very nice pictures. What type of camera do you use?


----------



## fartkowski

Alexandra V said:


> They're all absolutely gorgeous. I LOVE the Xenesthis sp. blue though! They're amazing! I have to say Xenesthis is by far my favorite genus, and you've got a beautiful one there!


Thanks.
They are my favorite species as well. All of mine came from Tarantula Canada:biggrin:
I was excited when they started to show some blue.

---------- Post added 08-07-2011 at 06:07 PM ----------




Tu Nyce said:


> You have very very nice pictures. What type of camera do you use?


Hi
Thanks
I use a Nikon D200.


----------



## fartkowski

Acanthoscurria atrox


----------



## fartkowski

Nhandu coloratovillosus


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola acteon


----------



## fartkowski

Ephebopus murinus


----------



## fartkowski

Monocentropus balfouri


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis immanis LH


----------



## fartkowski

Cyriocosmus perezmilesi MM


----------



## yannigarrido2

i envy all of you pamphobeteus keepers!! :cry::cry: i want one too!:laugh: :laugh: LOL nice photos!!


----------



## crawltech

Awsome pics as usual Chris!.....you have a female for that MM C. perez?


----------



## fartkowski

yannigarrido2 said:


> i envy all of you pamphobeteus keepers!! :cry::cry: i want one too!:laugh: :laugh: LOL nice photos!!


Thanks
They are alot of fun to keep.

---------- Post added 08-11-2011 at 12:58 PM ----------




crawltech said:


> Awsome pics as usual Chris!.....you have a female for that MM C. perez?


Thanks
All my other ones are still slings, but I sent him off, so he is in very good hands:biggrin:


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodora (Metriopelma?) trinititas


----------



## fartkowski

Avicularia sp metallica MM


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma vagans


----------



## zumbul91

Nice collection and beautiful fotos!


----------



## fartkowski

Thank you:biggrin:

---------- Post added 08-12-2011 at 06:09 PM ----------

Poecilotheria metallica


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma albiceps


----------



## fartkowski

Pterinochilus murinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flick and jojo

Wow!.. awesome collection you have there, great pics :biggrin:


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks
It's awesome when two of my loves can be combined into one.


----------



## fartkowski

Theraphosa blondi


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## fartkowski

Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## Bosing

look at the curls on that albo!

Is that a different variant of the P. murinus?  The carapace is differently colored!


----------



## fartkowski

Hi
I'm still not exactly sure what she is. I got her as an adult already, as a P. murinus.
She has molted once in my care and the colors were the same before and after.


----------



## fartkowski

Ephebopus cyanognathus


----------



## fartkowski

Aphonopelma seemani


----------



## fartkowski

Nhandu tripepii 







---------- Post added 08-16-2011 at 05:13 AM ----------

Thrixopelma ockerti


----------



## fartkowski

Vitalius paranaensis


----------



## fartkowski

Aphonopelma sp.







---------- Post added 08-18-2011 at 11:46 PM ----------

Chilobrachys huahini







---------- Post added 08-18-2011 at 11:48 PM ----------

Lasiodorides striatus


----------



## advan

Nice pics as always! Next time I cross the border I want to check out your T museum!


----------



## fartkowski

Hahahahaha
Thanks:biggrin:
Hopefully we have another Arachnocon North next year.
I would be more than happy to show you my guys:biggrin:


----------



## fartkowski

Augacephlaus ezendami


----------



## fartkowski

Eucratoscelus pachypus


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma boehmei


----------



## fartkowski

Metriopelma zebratum


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus ultramarinus


----------



## crawltech

Awsome pic, Chris

...boy, or girl?


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks.
I haven't got a good molt yet. 
I'm hoping for another molt soon:biggrin:


----------



## crawltech

how big?...3-ish inches?


----------



## fartkowski

Eh
It's about 2.5" right now.


----------



## yannigarrido2

GRR once again.. i envy you!! that's a beautiful collection!! I want a PAMPHO NOW!!!


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks

They make me itchy, but I still love them:biggrin:


----------



## fartkowski

Ceratogyrus marshalli







---------- Post added 08-24-2011 at 05:33 AM ----------

Maraca horrida


----------



## Alexandra V

Great pics as always. That M. horrida though! :O I wish I had the funds to have one! I'm very envious of your collection, as you may have imagined.


----------



## fartkowski

Thnaks:biggrin:

The Maraca horrida was one of the first tarantulas that I really really wanted.
I was very excited when I had the chance to get them.


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis intermedia


----------



## fartkowski

Pamphobeteus sp "platyomma"


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma boehmei







---------- Post added 09-06-2011 at 06:30 AM ----------

Theraphosa stirmi


----------



## fartkowski

Brachypelma klaasi







---------- Post added 09-18-2011 at 10:52 PM ----------

Poecilotheria subfusca







---------- Post added 09-18-2011 at 10:57 PM ----------

Hapalpous sp "columbia" large

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fartkowski

Grammostola sp "conception"


----------



## fartkowski

Xenesthis sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski

Aphonopelma moderatum


----------



## fartkowski

Selenocosmia crassipes


----------



## Scotty Allen

I like that crassipes Chris.  I have one that I would guess is about the same size and from the same source, but mine is much darker in colour.  It will be interesting to see how much this changes as they grow.


----------



## fartkowski

Scotty Allen said:


> I like that crassipes Chris.  I have one that I would guess is about the same size and from the same source, but mine is much darker in colour.  It will be interesting to see how much this changes as they grow.


I noticed that in different stages of the molt cycle, their colors willl change a bit.
About how big is yours?


----------



## Scotty Allen

I don't see it very often, but going by the last time I saw it above ground, I would say 3" or better, leg tip to leg tip.


----------



## fartkowski

Avicularia versicolor


----------



## fartkowski

Poecilotheria regalis


----------



## fartkowski

Poecilotheria formosa


----------



## fartkowski

Haplopelma sp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leora22

Beautiful picture of the Haplopelma sp & Avic. versi .....just beautiful :clap:


----------



## jbm150

Still no id on her?  What was the reasoning you aren't sure she's a hainanum?


----------



## natebugman

I see your L. striatus still seems pretty small. Slow growers, I guess. About how big is it now? How often is it molting? My old girl is only molting every 2 or 3 years now.


----------



## fartkowski

Leora22 said:


> Beautiful picture of the Haplopelma sp & Avic. versi .....just beautiful :clap:


Thank you:biggrin:

---------- Post added 10-07-2011 at 03:48 PM ----------




jbm150 said:


> Still no id on her?  What was the reasoning you aren't sure she's a hainanum?


I still have not got a 100% ID on her. Until I get it, I will just label it as Haplopelma sp.

---------- Post added 10-07-2011 at 03:49 PM ----------




natebugman said:


> I see your L. striatus still seems pretty small. Slow growers, I guess. About how big is it now? How often is it molting? My old girl is only molting every 2 or 3 years now.


It's about 2.5" right now. They are very slow growers. I have been waiting  about 2 years for this one to molt.


----------



## fartkowski

Pterinochilus chordatus mature male


----------



## fartkowski

Ephebopus murinus







---------- Post added 11-02-2011 at 01:29 PM ----------

Aphonopelma moderatum







---------- Post added 11-02-2011 at 01:31 PM ----------

Lasiodora (Metriopelma?) trinititas







---------- Post added 11-02-2011 at 01:34 PM ----------

Encyocratella olivacea


----------



## fartkowski

Pseudhapalopus spinulopalpus


----------



## fartkowski

I haven't posted in a while.
I found these pictures that I haven't posted yet. 

Aphonopelma seemani







Nhandu tripei







Grammostola pulchripes







I will post more soon.


----------



## jbm150

Haha I was just thinking of you today, that you haven't posted in a long while.  Nice, the tripepii seem to be in vogue these days


----------



## fartkowski

I have just been very busy. 
Here are a few more.

Thrixopelma ockerti







Brachypelma emilia







Ornithoctonus aureotibialis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fartkowski

Pelinobius muticus 







Brachypelma emilia


----------



## BrettG

jbm150 said:


> Haha I was just thinking of you today, that you haven't posted in a long while.  Nice, the tripepii seem to be in vogue these days


They are just awesome spiders.
Nice collection!!!


----------



## The Spider Faery

fartkowski said:


> Lasiodora (Metriopelma?) trinititas




I really like this species.  I don't know why it was moved from the Metriopelma genus to Lasiodora, though.  It doesn't get very big.


----------



## fartkowski

[/COLOR]





BrettG said:


> They are just awesome spiders.
> Nice collection!!!


Thanks man

---------- Post added 01-04-2012 at 05:02 PM ----------




cyanocean said:


> I really like this species.  I don't know why it was moved from the Metriopelma genus to Lasiodora, though.  It doesn't get very big.


I know.
I still consider it a Metriopelma sp.

---------- Post added 01-04-2012 at 05:03 PM ----------

Acanthoscurria geniculata







Acanthoscurria atrox


----------



## fartkowski

Thrixopelma ockerti







Nhandu coloratovillosus







Vitalius paranaensis


----------



## crawltech

Nice pics Chris!...new cam?


----------



## fartkowski

Thanks.

Same camera. These are older pictures I still have on my computer, that I haven't posted yet. As I find them I'll post them.

As soon as things settle down a bit, I will do another photo shoot.


----------



## fartkowski

Aphonopelma sp







Chilobrachys huahini


----------



## fartkowski

Lasiodorides striatus







Grammostola acteon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## opticle

nice collection as always Chris, roughly how many T's do you keep these days?


----------



## fartkowski

Hi
Thanks.

Right now I have about 350 or so. I haven't done a count in a while.


----------



## fartkowski

Ephebopus murinus 







Augacephalus ezendami

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fartkowski

Eucratoscelus pachypus 







Brachypelma boehmei


----------



## fartkowski

Haven't posted pictures for a loooooong time. I don't have any new ones, but I did find a few more on my computer that I haven't posted yet.

M. zebratum






M. balfouri






P. ultramarinus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fartkowski

C. fasciatum





X. sp "blue"





X. immanis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Very nice pics, keep 'em coming!


----------



## jbm150

Good to see you back to posting chris


----------



## fartkowski

Storm76 said:


> Very nice pics, keep 'em coming!


Thanks:biggrin:

---------- Post added 09-21-2012 at 09:23 AM ----------




jbm150 said:


> Good to see you back to posting chris


It's been a while. I was still here, just not posting too much.
I am hoping to get some free time soon so I can take some new pictures. I have several more species.

---------- Post added 09-21-2012 at 09:26 AM ----------

C. perezmilesi MM







T. apophysis







L. trinitatis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fartkowski

P. regalis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

What genus is that L. trinitatis? I couldn't find anything on the net entering the species... And is it only me, or is that folio pattern on the abdomen of that regalis a little messed up?


----------



## papilio

Just went through your entire thread, always such wonderful spiders and photos Chris!  :biggrin:  Hope to see you back soon!


----------

